# 2/5 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0203/589171/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/



> *MAIN EVENT:*
> 
> * Brie Bella defeated Summer Rae
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0203/589175/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/



> *SMACKDOWN:*
> 
> * SmackDown opened with Miz TV but Roman Reigns took The Miz out with a Superman punch early on. Reigns challenged Daniel Bryan to a fight but Seth Rollins interrupts. Bryan vs. Rollins and The Stooges is announced for tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Why isn`t the Network showing Main Event? Did i miss something??


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KakeRock said:


> Why isn`t the Network showing Main Event? Did i miss something??


Due to contractual obligations with some UK providers they're taking off Main Event off the WWE network.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

We did it. sorry. 

It'll be back when the arseholes at sky lose their exclusive UK rights, whenever that might be, but the contract has to run out. 

They can't figure out country to country content or something.

Also, not sure wrestling inc have managed to get any correspondents for this evening, there is absolutely nothing on their site.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> We did it. sorry.
> 
> It'll be back when the arseholes at sky lose their exclusive UK rights, whenever that might be, but the contract has to run out.
> 
> ...


That's unfortunate. I live for updates on Tuesday night. it's also a shame about the situation with Sky. That's modern business for you.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Info is starting to filter in



> * Brie Bella defeated Summer Rae
> 
> * Bad News Barrett defeated Sin Cara in a solid match.


I'm going to have to go and check all this tomorrow, cause this is SLOW SLOW SLOW. I suppose they get their reports on the grace of their readership so I'm always grateful.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Are you telling me that in 2015 the WWE doesn't know that they can geo-restrict streams on a subscription site?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Apparently the bottom floor is empty as fuck at the Smackdown taping. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Flashyelbow said:


> Apparently the bottom floor is empty as fuck at the Smackdown taping.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dat Look putting butts in the seats. >


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> Dat Look putting butts in the seats. >



Bro, Roman is going to take the WWE to new heights it has never seen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Dat Look putting butts in the seats. >


Those seats are butthurt!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Interesting to see what the reactions to Roman and Bryan will be on Miz TV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flashyelbow said:


> Bro, Roman is going to take the WWE to new heights it has never seen.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed. They've never seen bankruptcy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Interesting to see what the reactions to Roman and Bryan will be on Miz TV.


Smackdown. Piped in crowd noise remember.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Riptear said:


> Smackdown. Piped in crowd noise remember.


Yeah good point, but it will still be interesting to see what live fan reports say!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So it opened up with Miz TV but Roman basically superman punched Miz early on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Yeah good point, but it will still be interesting to see what live fan reports say!


Maybe it'll be like RAW's crowd.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Yeah good point, but it will still be interesting to see what live fan reports say!


Personally I would love it if the crowd splits between the two. 

I'm not insecure with regards to boos and cheers having grown up during the Hogan/Warrior rivalry.

The product imo is at its best when the crowd splits like that. The shows become electric and the wrestlers put on the best effort.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Riptear said:


> Personally I would love it if the crowd splits between the two.
> 
> I'm not insecure with regards to boos and cheers having grown up during the Hogan/Warrior rivalry.
> 
> The product imo is at its best when the crowd splits like that. The shows become electric and the wrestlers put on the best effort.


The product is not going to be at its best if the crowds are split. If the crowds are split, they'll never de-push Reigns. We need a revolution that never ends to kill this guys career.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So now they are booking Reigns to have a spot during a promo designed to get him cheers. I would like to hear him get cheers for his words.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The product is not going to be at its best if the crowds are split. If the crowds are split, they'll never de-push Reigns. *We need a revolution that never ends to kill this guys career.*


Or at least to turn him heel so he doesn't get that babyface overprotective booking!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

50/50 crowd I reckon

Will be interesting to see who they are into most if they end up in a tag match together tonight


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Come on now, don't nitpick. The whole point of booking your face is to get cheers :lol It's not special to Roman fpalm

Shocked there are so many empty seats. Both Bryan and Roman were advertised for it.

Where are they?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> The Miz hosted MizTV with Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan. Reigns knocked out Miz and then challenged Bryan to a fight on the spot


How the hell did wrestlinginc.com leave that out??


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The product is not going to be at its best if the crowds are split. If the crowds are split, they'll never de-push Reigns. We need a revolution that never ends to kill this guys career.



I admit that I'm not as much of a wrestling puritan as many actual pro wrestling fans. 

But as much as I've been part of that angry bakcclash to get Bryan into a good spot, taking it as far as having it destroy another man's career just because I have certain perceptions of him will make me the same as the people I'm fighting.

So nah. Not to that extent unfortunately. Having guys like Reigns (even if they are relatively talentless imo) is as much a part of the WWE as the Bryan's.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> How the hell did wrestlinginc.com leave that out??


The WWE is booking Reigns to be more aggressive. I like it.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So Reigns vs Rollins and J&J tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> 1. Dolph Ziggler and Ryback beat Goldust and Stardust.
> 
> 2. Dean Ambrose beat Curtis Axel.


Oh and Stooges/Seth vs Roman tonight :lol Fuckery incoming.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Those seats are butthurt!


Those seats must hate their lives.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Those seats must hate their lives.


Them seats obviously weren't here for Bryan either


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

With Reigns getting more & more aggressive towards Bryan, I get the feeling that on one of the upcoming RAWs/Smackdowns before FL Reigns is just going to explode into beast mode and spear Bryan from outta nowhere like an animal. We'll hear JR cry for mercy from the comfort of our own homes it'll be that brutal looking

& the crowd will cheer


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

A Reigns mark like yourself liking that post makes it all the more harder, Olivia 

But that's the way I see it panning out quite frankly


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> With Reigns getting more & more aggressive towards Bryan, I get the feeling that on one of the upcoming RAWs/Smackdowns before FL Reigns is just going to explode into beast mode and spear Bryan from outta nowhere like an animal. We'll hear JR cry for mercy from the comfort of our own homes it'll be that brutal looking
> 
> & the crowd will cheer


You think? Bryan is still very much over. Roman spearing him would seem more like a big heel movie and getting the fans mad.

Depends on what city they're in too. Not that it matters much, Bryan is pretty much over in all places.


I'd still mark out hard either way :dance


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> With Reigns getting more & more aggressive towards Bryan, I get the feeling that on one of the upcoming RAWs/Smackdowns before FL Reigns is just going to explode into beast mode and spear Bryan from outta nowhere like an animal. We'll hear JR cry for mercy from the comfort of our own homes it'll be that brutal looking
> 
> & the crowd will cheer


That spear is coming. :mark:

I'd like it if the WWE made Bryan more aggressive too. He seemed like such the good guy on RAW in contrast to Reigns being presented more of a badass. Bryan is a face, but the WWE often goes out of its way to make him so sugary sweet and understanding. I really do love Bryan and Reigns though. I like their chemistry together. I want Bryan to make Reigns tap out and I want Reigns to spear him in half.  

I like Rollins/Reigns wrestling each other but the WWE threw away what could've been a money feud. At least J&J Security get involved tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Or at least to turn him heel so he doesn't get that babyface overprotective booking!


Yeah, so he can get that heel over-protective booking.

Fuck him being heel, I want this guy out of the company. He's WORTHLESS. I also don't need another guy ahead of Bray Wyatt on the heel pecking order. Leave his ass babyface and let him flop as a face.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Colorado did not give one damn about this SD Lol That looks hella empty


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> You think? Bryan is still very much over. Roman spearing him would seem more like a big heel movie and getting the fans mad.
> 
> Depends on what city they're in too. Not that it matters much, Bryan is pretty much over in all places.
> 
> ...


I do, Wynter 

I think fans are craving a guy like Roman who is a "tweener" as they say. He'll do whatever it takes to get his way whilst remaining a "good guy" so to speak. Not a cookie cutter face like Bryan

The reaction on the past RAW with Roman getting very big pops, and Bryan getting booed at the end with his promo has pretty much sold me this

Bryan will still be over, no doubt, but I think more will be for Reigns and his "badass attitude" rather than the "plucky underdog" Bryan again


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Them seats obviously weren't here for Bryan either


:bryan2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

checkcola said:


>


There's no way that shot was taken during the show. Had to be taken by someone who was at the arena early. 

Otherwise :Jordan


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> :bryan2


:lol Nah, is Colorado Springs a big wrestling spot? There's a distinct lack of people at this show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> There's no way that shot was taken during the show. Had to be taken by someone who was at the arena early.
> 
> Otherwise :Jordan


Well, I have to say, they'd have ring dressed as Main Event stuff for dark match/Main Event stuff... so, this had to be an hr in when Smackdown was taped at least.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> You think? Bryan is still very much over. Roman spearing him would seem more like a big heel movie and getting the fans mad.


Not really, he is fighting for the spot he had already won. It's fair a cause. The crowd may understand his position, I hope they do... he's been screwed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

checkcola said:


>


Ladies and gentleman, please welcome the #1 contender to the WWE Championship, Roman Reigns!!!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> Big E defeated Adam Rose.


.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*The more discussions that pop up with Reigns, the more every single of his marks (even the rational ones) prove themselves to be sore winners.

Which are honestly worse than sore losers, because at least losers have a reason to complain.

Glad I don't give two shits about the ME and would rather watch Superstars or Main Event than the closing segment of RAW and the last matches of PPVs.

I'm honestly just sick of the Reigns discussions and even discussing Bryan at this point. It's the same points looped over and over again by both sides, and those for Reigns got the nerve to stay complaining when he's getting everything and that much more.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> I do, Wynter
> 
> I think fans are craving a guy like Roman who is a "tweener" as they say. He'll do whatever it takes to get his way whilst remaining a "good guy" so to speak. Not a cookie cutter face like Bryan
> 
> ...



I don't think there's much to worry about unless it becomes a pattern. If Roman spears Bryan in a very pro-Daniel Bryan city/town, he's going to get booed :lol


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> That spear is coming. :mark:
> 
> I'd like it if the WWE made Bryan more aggressive too. He seemed like such the good guy on RAW in contrast to Reigns being presented more of a badass. Bryan is a face, but the WWE often goes out of its way to make him so sugary sweet and understanding. I really do love Bryan and Reigns though. I like their chemistry together. I want Bryan to make Reigns tap out and I want Reigns to spear him in half.
> 
> I like Rollins/Reigns wrestling each other but the WWE threw away what could've been a money feud. At least J&J Security get involved tonight.


Hopefully he returns that gift of a spear with the gift of "THE KNEE THAT BEAT JOHN CENA" :cole

Yeah, Bryan really stood out on RAW, didn't he? You had Reigns looking super pissed and ready to kick ass on one side, and at the other side you had Bryan with his big loveable smile looking like he was in the middle of a relaxing fishing trip or something :lol

I agree with pretty much everything you said, and their chemistry together did surprise me a bit. Hopefully that chemistry can translate into the ring at Fast Lane when they beat the tar out of eachother


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Where in the blue hell are any Roman fan complaining about him in this thread? The fuck? :lol We are quite happy about these spoilers.

And honestly, you can't get tired of Roman discussions unless you click on his threads, read what's being said and then reply...

Same with Bryan threads.

And honestly, bitching is bitching. Whether it's you complaining about your favorite losing or your favorite getting questionable booking. A bitcher is a bitcher :lol

I'm a bitcher and so is majority of this site. That's what we do :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> Hopefully he returns that gift of a spear with the gift of "THE KNEE THAT BEAT JOHN CENA" :cole
> 
> Yeah, Bryan really stood out on RAW, didn't he? You had Reigns looking super pissed and ready to kick ass on one side, and at the other side you had Bryan with his big loveable smile looking like he was in the middle of a relaxing fishing trip or something :lol
> 
> I agree with pretty much everything you said, and their chemistry together did surprise me a bit. Hopefully that chemistry can translate into the ring at Fast Lane when they beat the tar out of eachother


Even if bryan kneed him, he is going to just kick out because he is strong.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I think I need to seriously take a hiatus. Product is shit, matches are boring, Mania is going to be absolutely dreadful, and Swagger's taking a break from at least live television with no return in sight and 0 feuds.


:hmm: The only thing that has my interest is Miz/Mizdow but it's so slow burn and somewhat dragging on that I don't know if I'm patient enough to see all the steps and not just watch when it immediately pays off.
*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Where in the blue hell are any Roman fan complaining about him in this thread? The fuck? :lol We are quite happy about these spoilers.
> 
> And honestly, you can't get tired of Roman discussions unless you click on his threads, read what's being said and then reply...
> 
> ...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't think there's much to worry about unless it becomes a pattern. If Roman spears Bryan in a very pro-Daniel Bryan city/town, he's going to get booed :lol


If Roman steps a single foot into a pro-Bryan town he'll be booed within the second, nevermind actually laying a hand on him it seems 

But I'm sure of this. If he does spear Bryan, it'll be about 30%boos, 70%cheers

I'll be simultaneously wiping the tears from my eyes along with the Bryan marks and kids, whilst covering my ears from the screaming fangirls


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has accused WWE of pumping in noise for Reigns.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If RAW looks like that then something's up. SD has looked like that many times. Nothing new.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ladies and gentleman, please welcome the #1 contender to the WWE Championship, Roman Reigns!!!


"Ladies and gentlemen? Ladies and gentlemen...?! Hey, where'd everybody go?"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


WWE is stealing TNA's gimmick!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If RAW looks like that then something's up. SD has looked like that many times. Nothing new.


Exactly. It's a taped show where nothing important usually happens, so you can understand the lack of interest.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Frico said:


>


Wow, surprised. Figured Reigns would be more over than Bryan tbh, they are portraying him as a sympathetic baby face, and Bryan's kind of comes across as a douche on TV trying to take his spot.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I think I need to seriously take a hiatus. Product is shit, matches are boring, Mania is going to be absolutely dreadful, and Swagger's taking a break from at least live television with no return in sight and 0 feuds.
> 
> 
> :hmm: The only thing that has my interest is Miz/Mizdow but it's so slow burn and somewhat dragging on that I don't know if I'm patient enough to see all the steps and not just watch when it immediately pays off.
> *


Byeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Hopefully he returns that gift of a spear with the gift of "THE KNEE THAT BEAT JOHN CENA" :cole
> 
> Yeah, Bryan really stood out on RAW, didn't he? You had Reigns looking super pissed and ready to kick ass on one side, and at the other side you had Bryan with his big loveable smile looking like he was in the middle of a relaxing fishing trip or something :lol
> 
> I agree with pretty much everything you said, and their chemistry together did surprise me a bit. Hopefully that chemistry can translate into the ring at Fast Lane when they beat the tar out of eachother


You should join our chats for RAW and the PPV's if you're ever free. A lot of Reigns/Bryan fans co-existing.

I wish more spoilers would trickle in. I'm curious about the reactions and if Bryan is going to help out Roman in his tag match with Rollins/J&J Security.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ladies and gentleman, please welcome the [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] contender to the WWE Championship, Roman Reigns!!!


Mods really need to start banning smarks. Do I like that Roman is #1 contender no, but enough of this shit.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Even if bryan kneed him, he is going to just kick out because he is strong.


Even if he kicked out of it once and got pinned 1-2-3 for the second would be impressive considering only Orton has kicked out of it so far

I remember when Bryan hit that knee on Orton at WM30 and Batista through Bryan out of the ring and pinned him. I really thought that was it and was so demoralised :lol

I've never been gladder to see someone kick out of Bryan's finisher before!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Wow, surprised. Figured Reigns would be more over than Bryan tbh, they are portraying him as a sympathetic baby face, and Bryan's kind of comes across as a douche on TV trying to take his spot.


Then again, he was quite heelish towards Bryan in his lockeroom. There are very much mixed signals. 

Plus, being more over than Bryan..bruh :lol The Rumble incident is still very fresh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> Even if he kicked out of it once and got pinned 1-2-3 for the second would be impressive considering only Orton has kicked out of it so far
> 
> I remember when Bryan hit that knee on Orton at WM30 and Batista through Bryan out of the ring and pinned him. I really thought that was it and was so demoralised :lol
> 
> I've never been gladder to see someone kick out of Bryan's finisher before!


If Bryan had covered him, Orton wouldnt have kicked out because Bryan is just that damn good.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> You should join our chats for RAW and the PPV's if you're ever free. A lot of Reigns/Bryan fans co-existing.
> 
> I wish more spoilers would trickle in. I'm curious about the reactions and if Bryan is going to help out Roman in his tag match with Rollins/J&J Security.


I'm nearly always free for RAW/PPVS seeing as though they are on at 1am here in the UK 

Sounds like a fun, I would love to join when I can


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I think I need to seriously take a hiatus. Product is shit, matches are boring, Mania is going to be absolutely dreadful, and Swagger's taking a break from at least live television with no return in sight and 0 feuds.
> 
> 
> :hmm: The only thing that has my interest is Miz/Mizdow but it's so slow burn and somewhat dragging on that I don't know if I'm patient enough to see all the steps and not just watch when it immediately pays off.
> *


Maybe you should. Wrestling is something we love and enjoy and when it gets to the point that its not enjoyable and is dreadful to watch is it worth it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My ME, superstars, SD, and RAW are severely lacking Jack Swagger and Sheamus atm. :mj2

Least I got Barrett and Cesaro thou.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thwagger negged me because i voiced my opinion, little cutie, don't post on a forum if you can't take someones opinion

:reigns2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Wow, surprised. Figured Reigns would be more over than Bryan tbh, they are portraying him as a sympathetic baby face, and Bryan's kind of comes across as a douche on TV trying to take his spot.


*I take any reactions 'reported' or heard from a Smackdown with a grain of salt. Not saying that the muscle obsessed and fangirls weren't getting all hot and bothered over Reigns, but that live reports are subject to bias and since Smackdown audio is always edited, we can never prove if there was any proof to the claims.

Heck, his reaction might have been louder than Bryan's (since casuals are eating up the sphill they're being fed), but we wouldn't be able to tell.*



issyk1 said:


> Byeeeeeeeeee


:sip



issyk1 said:


> Thwagger negged me because i voiced my opinion, little cutie, don't post on a forum if you can't take someones opinion
> 
> :reigns2


*This type of response is exactly why I would neg you and exactly why I'll continue posting.

No amount of Reigns winking like he's having a stroke is going to make your replies less lulzworthy.*


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> Maybe you should. Wrestling is something we love and enjoy and when it gets to the point that its not enjoyable and is dreadful to watch is it worth it?


Yesss :denzel


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

> *@WWERomanReigns seems pretty over in #WWEColoradoSprings. Not @WWEDanielBryan over, but over.*


a fan tweet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Then again, he was quite heelish towards Bryan in his lockeroom. There are very much mixed signals.
> 
> Plus, being more over than Bryan..bruh :lol The Rumble incident is still very fresh.


People need to realize that you just dont get the reaction Bryan has gotten. There is a reason they say he gets the best reactions since the AE. I'll take the organic reaction of bryan's to the perfectly planned and coiffed WWE created Roman push.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice :


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> If Bryan had covered him, Orton wouldnt have kicked out because Bryan is just that damn good.


:lol

Bryan's secret tactic - sprays his Beard with pepper spray to leave his opponents dazed and out while he covers them for the pinfall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nice :


Dont belee it, Wynter. it's just a "fan tweet"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The product is not going to be at its best if the crowds are split. If the crowds are split, they'll never de-push Reigns. We need a revolution that never ends to kill this guys career.


It's alright my friend. Reigns' ring work...and mic work...and general all around work, is doing that for him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nice :


*Didn't this already happen?*



tbp82 said:


> Maybe you should. Wrestling is something we love and enjoy and when it gets to the point that its not enjoyable and is dreadful to watch is it worth it?


*
It's more out of habit than anything else, because God knows it's not entertaining.

Knowing my luck the first RAW I'd skip Swagger would have a match.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

How is anyone getting a 'huge pop' with that shitty turnout? 

I've been to house shows with better attendance.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fans have also tweeted that Bryan is over as fuck in Colorado too so I'm guessing there is still a split.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> People need to realize that you just dont get the reaction Bryan has gotten. There is a reason they say he gets the best reactions since the AE. I'll take the organic reaction of bryan's to the perfectly planned and coiffed WWE created Roman push.


Meh, if Roman gets over in his inorganic push, then why not? Brock's push was surely manufactured but he was over as all fuck and still over. The company pushed the shit out of guys like Rock and Austin and they're one of the most over guys in history.

Of course they all brought something to the table, but the company ran full speed ahead with them early on.

Rarely there are "organic reactions". Because even down to Mizdow, WWE came up with that gimmick. They may not have expected for him to get so over, but it was manufactured because they pushed it.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Didn't this already happen?*


Yeah, this is the second time Roman has punched Miz :lol


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Zayniac said:


> I'm surprised no one has accused WWE of pumping in noise for Reigns.


They sweeten the audio AFTER the show is taped not during.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562829088831049729
So much for that Bryan being booed thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Meh, if Roman gets over in his inorganic push, then why not? Brock's push was surely manufactured but he was over as all fuck and still over. The company pushed the shit out of guys like Rock and Austin and they're one of the most over guys in history.
> 
> Of course they all brought something to the table, but the company ran full speed ahead with them early on.
> 
> Rarely there are "organic reactions". Because even down to Mizdow, WWE came up with that gimmick. They may not have expected for him to get so over, but it was manufactured because they pushed it.


I agree with you, I was just proud of myself for working in a coiffed reference.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Meh, if Roman gets over in his inorganic push, then why not? Brock's push was surely manufactured but he was over as all fuck and still over. The company pushed the shit out of guys like Rock and Austin and they're one of the most over guys in history.
> 
> Of course they all brought something to the table, but the company ran full speed ahead with them early on.
> 
> Rarely there are "organic reactions". Because even down to Mizdow, WWE came up with that gimmick. They may not have expected for him to get so over, but it was manufactured because they pushed it.


Never compare Brock's push to Roman's push please. 

When Brock main evented Wrestlemania after his first year it actually made sense and he deserved it by putting on several great singles matches within that year.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> 4. Roman Reigns beat The Miz.
> 
> 5. U.S. Champion Rusev beat Erick Rowan.
> 
> 6. Paige beat Alicia Fox via submission.


Umm the fuck?? Now I"m hearing the handicap match is for Bryan??


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

these fans would have turned on Mr.Wonderful, Ric Flair, Rick Rude, Warrior, Hogan, maybe even Orton. 

Here's the problem and it's the losing battle. Some of you mothafuckahs think this is NJPW or ROH. If that's what you think WWE is then it is not for you. This is not turning into ROH subs. It will never be that. Roman, do I love him? No. Do I think he has potential yes. Do I think he belongs in this main event at WrestleMania? No. But he ain't going anywhere. And if he's getting cheered that needs to be celebrated not ridiculed. Because if he makes money, he makes money, if he sells tickets then they need to find out, if not they have plan B and C and D. 

Lets give the guy a small break, give him at least till June. It's February that's not that bad a request, it's television mid season trial, he fails he gets recasted.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

> Thanks to Rico Fuller for the following WWE SmackDown spoilers from tonight's tapings in Colorado Springs:
> 
> * SmackDown opened with Miz TV but Roman Reigns took The Miz out with a Superman punch early on. Reigns challenged Daniel Bryan to a fight but Seth Rollins interrupts. Reigns vs. Rollins and The Stooges is announced for tonight
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0203/589175/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Never compare Brock's push to Roman's push please.
> 
> When Brock main evented Wrestlemania after his first year it actually made sense and he deserved it by putting on several great singles matches within that year.


I'm glad you missed the whole point of my post because you were too blinded in your need to be negative.

The whole point is, organic or not, if someone gets over, it's good business either way fpalm

Thank you for this quality post :lol



Olivia Pope said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0203/589175/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/


niiiiiice. Roman getting a good reaction makes me a happy camper :dance

Punching Miz? Check. Coming for Bryan? Check. Getting a nice reaction? Check. I'm happy lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> They sweeten the audio AFTER the show is taped not during.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562829088831049729
> So much for that Bryan being booed thread.


Bryan may be over like grover, but what does super grover think of Roman?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bryan's going to lose to Rollins, gotta do that good old even-steven booking.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Umm the fuck?? Now I"m hearing the handicap match is for Bryan??


Makes sense. Bryan can put on a show, Reigns just has asthma attacks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rowan :washed2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd rather see Rollins beat Bryan on a PPV.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> Bray Wyatt delivered a promo.
> 
> 7. Daniel Bryan beat Seth Rollins, Joey Mercury, and Jamie Noble in a handicap match. Bryan won via submission, but he was taken out by Kane as he was leaving.


:cry fucking hell, Kane!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> They sweeten the audio AFTER the show is taped not during.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562829088831049729
> So much for that Bryan being booed thread.


*Bryan can still get booed in certain areas, especially ones with more casual viewers, kids, and soccer moms who like big oily guys they can ogle at.

Unless we see a consistent pattern, it's too early to tell who fans prefer out of the two unless they keep interacting week after week. One arena isn't going to make or break the consensus on who is favored.

I just think of when Swagger first turned face and some dumbass booked a match on ME between him and Del Rio right near the border. Despite some 'We the People' chants, Swagger was received horribly by the crowd and you can audibly hear '******' chants in Spanish and a few fans actually got ejected from the arena because of how violent they were being during the match.

But, that following RAW he was as over as ever and everything went smoothly and, even though his reaction as wavered, that one night of being treated like garbage by the crowd did not break him.

What we need to watch out for is consistent, ongoing patterns instead of looking for singular reactions on a Smackdown here or a RAW there.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I remember the good old days of Smackdown with the GOAT Sheamus/ADR feud. Good times, Good times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is Bryan's show. this is SPARTA...err SMACKDOWN!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bryan's going to lose to Rollins, gotta do that good old even-steven booking.


Nope :lol He beat all three guys


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

THE LEGENDARY KANE/BRYAN FEUD IS RETURNING!!!! WRESTLEMANIA MATCH OR RIOT!!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kane is attacking Bryan? This is like a never ending feud with Bryan at this point. I thought the casket match settled things.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The B show lacking in storyline progression has bad crowds? No kidding.




.christopher. said:


> With Reigns getting more & more aggressive towards Bryan, I get the feeling that on one of the upcoming RAWs/Smackdowns before FL Reigns is just going to explode into beast mode and spear Bryan from outta nowhere like an animal. We'll hear JR cry for mercy from the comfort of our own homes it'll be that brutal looking
> 
> & the crowd will cheer


He has a wife dammit!! :jr


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> Kane is attacking Bryan? This is like a never ending feud with Bryan at this point. I thought the casket match settled things.


Confirmed for Raw? Bryan/Reigns vs Show/Kane. :shocked:


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :cry fucking hell, Kane!


wasn't this fool put in a casket? wasn't that suppose to be the end? 

FUCKING HELL! Why the fuck is Kane still after Bryan!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> THE LEGENDARY KANE/BRYAN FEUD IS RETURNING!!!! WRESTLEMANIA MATCH OR RIOT!!!!


:fuckthis don't fuck with my heart. Y'ALL PROMISED IT WAS OVER

:mj2 :gameover :cry


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Whenever I hear Big Show or Kane's theme:










Why won't they go away :cry


Bright side, Bryan won his match clean and by tapping one of them out(probably one of J&J)


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :cry fucking hell, Kane!


WrestlingInc doesn't say that. Are you getting this from the comment section? Not a good idea generally. Not saying you're wrong just that I'd wait on believing that part.

If true however, the booking this year has been a giant cluster fuck...and that's saying something given past booking decisions.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Kane interfering? Bryan/Kane continuing?

:febreeze*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Umm the fuck?? Now I"m hearing the handicap match is for Bryan??


I got confused too. Bryan is the guy on Smackdown, apparently. All he does is main event it every week.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Confirmed for Raw? Bryan/Reigns vs Show/Kane. :shocked:


Sounds awful.

I'd rather have Bryan/Reigns interact with each other than to keep dragging the Kane/Bryan & Reigns/Big Show feuds. Both are duds. 

What do you make of the reactions for Reigns and Bryan so far? Do they continue to be split or do the loud boo's start back up for Roman?


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Kane to Daniel Bryan is what Big Show is to Roman Reigns, feel sorry for both of them...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McCringleberry said:


> WrestlingInc doesn't say that. Are you getting this from the comment section? Not a good idea generally. Not saying you're wrong just that I'd wait on believing that part.
> 
> If true however, the booking this year has been a giant cluster fuck...and that's saying something given past booking decisions.


dear GOD PLZ. :dance2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> dear GOD PLZ. :dance2


Maybe it was just a thing after the match they do to setup a tag team dark match? It won't be televised? God I hope so. Fuck Kane.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> WrestlingInc doesn't say that. Are you getting this from the comment section? Not a good idea generally. Not saying you're wrong just that I'd wait on believing that part.
> 
> If true however, the booking this year has been a giant cluster fuck...and that's saying something given past booking decisions.


http://www.prowrestling.net/article...for-Thursday-s-television-show-spoilers-40793

 Just...please WWE


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

If Bryan and Roman team up, it will greatly contradict how Roman seems to want to knock Bryan's head off :lol

The only reason they team up is because Trips notices the dislike and puts them together for a laugh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> Sounds awful.
> 
> I'd rather have Bryan/Reigns interact with each other than to keep dragging the Kane/Bryan & Reigns/Big Show feuds. Both are duds.
> 
> What do you make of the reactions for Reigns and Bryan so far? Do they continue to be split or do the loud boo's start back up for Roman?


Who really knows? Maybe the Colorado fans were all just high so no one got booed. The next few weeks will give us a clearer picture. I do think they will have a very electric crowd when they meet at Fast Lane.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/article...for-Thursday-s-television-show-spoilers-40793
> 
> Just...please WWE


Oh, sweet baby Jesus. Kane and Show keep coming back like a bad yeast infection yet Orton is still nowhere to be found. This f'ing company.




IDONTSHIV said:


> Who really knows? Maybe the Colorado fans were all just high so no one got booed. The next few weeks will give us a clearer picture. I do think they will have a very electric crowd when they meet at Fast Lane.


Eh, it's Memphis. Don't count on it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Not Kane again. fpalm

Can Undertaker return and just bury him? I mean, literally. Get revenge for 2003 and bury him under dirt and rubble so he never shows up on WWE TV ever again.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

issyk1 said:


> Kane to Daniel Bryan is what Big Show is to Roman Reigns, feel sorry for both of them...


Vastly superior talent? :vince2


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> Daniel Bryan beat Seth Rollins, Joey Mercury, and Jamie Noble in a handicap match. Bryan won via submission, but he was taken out by Kane as he was leaving. Fairly competitive until Bryan over and makes Joey tap out via "Yes Lock." Bryan is going up the ramp when Kane returns and they lay Bryan out. He gets two chokeslams and a curb stomp.


God damn :lol

At least Bryan got taken out with multiple finishers. Roman over here getting choke slammed by Big Show and losing lol


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

From Prowrestling.net 

'Bray Wyatt delivered a promo. Bray's promo is basically the same as the one he's been doing. The past few weeks.' 

This is exactly why i dislike this prick


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> Dark Main Event
> 
> 1. Dean Ambrose beat Bray Wyatt by DQ. The "main event" was supposed to be Reigns and Ambrose against Bray and Rollins, but was changed to Bray vs. Ambrose. Bray was DQ'd for using a kendo stick. Ambrose got the stick and hit Bray a few times, then hit Dirty Deeds, and celebrating commenced.


.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Maybe it was just a thing after the match they do to setup a tag team dark match? It won't be televised? God I hope so. Fuck Kane.


I just don't understand anymore. Kane and Big Show is what's best for business 



WynterWarm12 said:


> If Bryan and Roman team up, it will greatly contradict how Roman seems to want to knock Bryan's head off :lol
> 
> The only reason they team up is because Trips notices the dislike and puts them together for a laugh.


I think Vince used to do that with Austin and Rock, going into matches for the title. Even did it to HHH and Austin to fuck around with them. 

HHH should make Brie Roman's manager just to troll DB. Brie gets hurt on Roman's watch, and DB running Knee's Reigns going into the PPV. Booking straight out of 2001 :lol


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Brie Bella said:


> Vastly superior talent? :vince2


Bitch, please

:eva


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

issyk1 said:


> From Prowrestling.net
> 
> 'Bray Wyatt delivered a promo. Bray's promo is basically the same as the one he's been doing. The past few weeks.'
> 
> This is exactly why i dislike this prick


Needs more Jack And The Beanstalk references, am I right?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh joy, it's been so long since we've seen Kane. :eyeroll


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> WWE Smackdown TV Taping
> 
> The Miz hosted MizTV with Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan was out first followed by Roman Reigns. Reigns laid out Miz with a Superman Punch and suggested that he and Bryan not wait until Fastlane. Seth Rollins came out and makes a handicap match between himself, Joey Mercury, and Jamie Noble against Bryan.
> 
> ...


Nice and all together


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay, looks like they just brought Kane out so Rollins could do the beat down and get the curb stomp in. Has mania been switched and it's now Bryan/Rollins at Mania? Maybe Orton hasn't comeback because they don't want to do that match anymore.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Is Kane/Bryan some kind of draw that we don't know about? This should've been resolved last week. WWE can't even keep up with its own storylines. 

At least Stardust is close to breaking up. I want them feuding into WM 31 with Cody going over.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding with this Kane bullshit? Honestly? Fucking stupid.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Needs more Jack And The Beanstalk references, am I right?


You missed out the cartoon references brotha

:reigns2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Okay, looks like they just brought Kane out so Rollins could do the beat down and get the curb stomp in. Has mania been switched and it's now Bryan/Rollins at Mania? Maybe Orton hasn't comeback because they don't want to do that match anymore.


Rollins/Bryan is way more preferable to me than Ziggler v Bryan. The little guy weight belt is so demeaning to Dolph. fpalm


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bryan and Noble main eventing SD?










Started from the bottom, now we're here. :mj2


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Okay, looks like they just brought Kane out so Rollins could do the beat down and get the curb stomp in. Has mania been switched and it's now Bryan/Rollins at Mania? Maybe Orton hasn't comeback because they don't want to do that match anymore.


Orton is now advertised for the 16. Take that with a grain of salt because they keep pushing back his return.



Sidenote; Ziggler/Ryback now a team??


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose is now on a winning streak! 

The opening sounds entertaining, love aggressive Reigns. Guess I'll tune in to see Reigns squash Miz. 

The ziggler/ryback tag match may be ok. 

Mainevent could be fun.

Saving the reigns/bryan interaction for Raw I see, good decision. Nothing happens on smackdown, it's hard to take this show seriously.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im sure that pic had of been taken when that person arrived.
It looked exactly like that at the one i went to back in november. 

I bet more of those seats got filled. Maybe not a packed house.
But not as bad as that pic makes it all seem..At least god i hope so.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Poor Ziggler and Ryback, written off the show as part of being fired, now back and thrown into tag team obscurity.

It's just fucking wrong Vince.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Rollins/Bryan is way more preferable to me than Ziggler v Bryan. *The little guy weight belt is so demeaning to Dolph. *fpalm


I can't believe the Dolph of the past few weeks is the same sole survivor at SS. I don't know why I thought WWE was serious about pushing him. Although, a part of me believes that Dolph was just a stand in for someone else. 

Dolph/Bryan would put on a great match but I can see why some don't think he's at Bryan's level.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im sure that pic had of been taken when that person arrived.
> It looked exactly like that at the one i went to back in november.
> 
> I bet more of those seats got filled. Maybe not a packed house.
> But not as bad as that pic makes it all seem..At least god i hope so.


True. None of the reports so far have said it was nearly empty. No tweets about it either.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bryan and Kane STILL isn't done? What a perfect indictment on the state of this company. Circling the drain...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Holy fucking shit, the little guy? :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I wasn't even paying attention to that part of the spoilers. For once in his senile old age, congrats to Vince McMahon. Genuinely. What a bitch slap to Ziggler. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

elo said:


> Poor Ziggler and Ryback, written off the show as part of being fired, now back and thrown into tag team obscurity.
> 
> It's just fucking wrong Vince.


I want to say how the mighty have fallen, but when have the two of them ever been truly mighty?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I want to say how the mighty have fallen, but when have the two of them ever been truly mighty?


Ryback was before Vince saw Sexyback, aka Reigns.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Why Roman vs Miz wasn't a squash match is beyond me :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ryback was before Vince saw Sexyback, aka Reigns.


:lol at Sexyback. He can come out to that at Mania. Vince would feel so hip and current even though the song is from 2006.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

elo said:


> Poor Ziggler and Ryback, written off the show as part of being fired, now back and thrown into tag team obscurity.
> 
> It's just fucking wrong Vince.


Vince and HHH listen to the crowd :drose

Ziggler being the most over singles guy means throw him into a random tag team with Ryback. 

It's like they only wanna book for one babyface seriously. How the hell can they fuck him up after what happened at Survivor Series. I know he's won the WHC but that win felt much bigger than anything he's done and it's like it meant nothing.

Smackdown just like Raw sounds like it's a pass. If Rollins had a singles match then maybe but looks like it's complete shiiiittttt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why Roman vs Miz wasn't a squash match is beyond me :lol


*The last thing Reigns needs is to be coddled by having squash matches.
*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ryback and Ziggler are a team? Guess that means Ziggler vs. Bryan isn't happening and Kane just attacked Bryan so...










...oh no. enaldo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The last thing Reigns needs is to be coddled by having squash matches.
> *


The second last thing Reigns needs is to be learning ring work from THE MIZ. He should be having long matches with guys that actually CAN work, like Cesaro. But that's for stuff like house shows. He needs to be dominant on tv if he's the next guy.

I can't BELIEVE this guy is gonna beat Streak breaking, Cena squashing, 3 FU + curbstomp + table spot recovering Brock Lesnar. Competitive matches with Miz and losing to the BIG SHOW in 3 minutes via a chokeslam which hasn't been his finisher in like 6 years. 

Daniel Bryan has to win this match at Fast Lane just on kayfabe terms alone. I mean, COME ON. Nevermind the real life stuff, just based on what you see on tv, Brock would bend Reigns over his knee, fist him and pull his guts out. This is a joke.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The last thing Reigns needs is to be coddled by having squash matches.
> *


The last thing Roman needs is to be struggling against midcarders or jobbers when he has to face a beast like Lensar.

Against uppermid and main event guys? Yeah, longer matches and all that jazz.

But it's Miz. Just no :lol Roman just ate a loss on Monday. Kicking ass on SD would do him well to make him look like a threat.

Especially when you see Bryan facing 3 guys and winning. 

I saw Brock go full BROCK SMASH! at the Rumble. Shit got real :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ziggler and Ryback are a team? WTF? 

Remember 2 months ago when Ziggler was the sole survivor and Ryback was rumored to face HHH? Oh how the mighty fall.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rollins looking like complete shit is definitely smart booking :rollins


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The second last thing Reigns needs is to be learning ring work from THE MIZ. He should be having long matches with guys that actually CAN work, like Cesaro. But that's for stuff like house shows. He needs to be dominant on tv if he's the next guy.


I actually agree with you that Reigns should be having matches with Cesaro. Del Rio was also another performer that I felt benefited Reigns. But I guess the WWE feels that the Big Show is enough to show dominance.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> The last thing Roman needs is to be struggling against midcarders or jobbers when he has to face a beast like Lensar.
> 
> Against uppermid and main event guys? Yeah, longer matches and all that jazz.
> 
> ...


*
Your entire reply is a bit...well...inaccurate.

There's hardly any ME/upper card guys. It's literally Cena, Reigns, Rollins, and Lesnar at the top of the tier. Reigns has already beaten Rollins, Show, and I'm pretty sure he's beaten Kane as well. He NEEDS to learn how to wrestle and have longevity in a match. Squash matches just cover his ass and stunt any growth, just as booking him in nothing but tag matches for about 5 months did.

It's Smackdown, which is irrelevant as fuck, so you can chill with you thinking it somehow makes him look bad. He won in an actually probably well fought match against a former World Champion, which the commentators will no doubt reference which will sweeten the victory a little. Nowhere in the spoilers did it say Reigns nearly tapped to the figure four or Miz kicked out of his finisher or something.

He did not 'eat a loss'. Eating a pin is when you get pinned in a match to cover someone else's ass (see: Swagger in the RAs covering Cesaro's ass). He got pinned after cheap interference to build up sympathy and to prolong conflict between him and Show. If it effected him so negatively, he would not have gotten cheered. How do you know he didn't kick ass? Did you see the match already? And considering 'kicking ass' for Reigns is basically superman punch, apron dropkich 'oooooowaaaaaah', and then a spear, it's safe to say he did all of them if it's a slightly longer match.


Bryan faced 2 guys who are seen as joke security and Rollins whom Reigns has gone over cleanly multiple times. Don't even give me that.

And in order for Reigns to keep on with 'Brock Smash' he needs to practice in more than just 30 second matches. It's a surefire way for him to lose any type of edge he may have developed.

I'd imagine as a fan you'd like to see him grow and come into his own, instead of being protected with flimsy booking that babies him.
*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane interference :mj2

I guess this week's Raw was the exception not the new rule.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

not that I care about the guy, but at this point might as well just add Bryan to Reigns/Lesnar (Reigns will likely win). All his possible opponents has turned into a joke outside of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The second last thing Reigns needs is to be learning ring work from THE MIZ. He should be having long matches with guys that actually CAN work, like Cesaro. But that's for stuff like house shows. He needs to be dominant on tv if he's the next guy.
> 
> I can't BELIEVE this guy is gonna beat Streak breaking, Cena squashing, 3 FU + curbstomp + table spot recovering Brock Lesnar. Competitive matches with Miz and losing to the BIG SHOW in 3 minutes via a chokeslam which hasn't been his finisher in like 6 years.
> 
> Daniel Bryan has to win this match at Fast Lane just on kayfabe terms alone. I mean, COME ON. Nevermind the real life stuff, just based on what you see on tv, Brock would bend Reigns over his knee, fist him and pull his guts out. This is a joke.


*
I honestly seriously doubt Reigns could keep up with Cesaro. He'd be carried through the entirety of the match. He could hardly keep up with Orton at Summerslam for Christ's sake and we've seen little to no progress since then when it comes to his stamina and workrate.

You have to start somewhere. An average guy like Miz who is pretty run of the mill in the ring who isn't so good he'll embarrass Reigns but isn't so bad where the match will just be an absolute trainwreck is a good balance to test him out in lengthier matches and maybe some new moves.

Can't say I disagree with the your other two paragraphs, though.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> Your entire reply is a bit...well...inaccurate.
> 
> There's hardly any ME/upper card guys. It's literally Cena, Reigns, Rollins, and Lesnar at the top of the tier. Reigns has already beaten Rollins, Show, and I'm pretty sure he's beaten Kane as well. He NEEDS to learn how to wrestle and have longevity in a match. Squash matches just cover his ass and stunt any growth, just as booking him in nothing but tag matches for about 5 months did.
> ...


Somehow you read my post as me wanting Roman to have nothing but squash matches from now on :lol This long winded reply was really for nothing.

Didn't you say you're tired of Roman discussions? 

And I'm glad to see every Roman match has been 30 seconds. Because since he's come back, they've been ten minutes and more. In house shows his matches are 15 minute plus. Hell, he was doing 20-30 minute matches with Rusev. So, this whole "more than 30 seconds" is such a gross over exaggeration on your part :lol

My god, I say he should have squashed Miz and you immediately take it to a whole different level lol

Miz should have been squashed does not equal Roman should be having 30 second matches with everyone.

Again, aren't you tired of Roman discussions?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm tired of Kane. Just seriously. Also, Ziggler/Ryback tag team? Oh, joy. "Little Guy" belt? fpalm

Don't care about Reigns squashing/not squashing The Miz. What makes ZERO sense is Ryback and Ziggler not squashing GoldStar. Um, didn't The Ascension dominate the Rhodes brothers the first time around despite what ever tag troubles they are brewing? So... The Ascension > Ryback/Ziggler?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Never thought I'd say, but exactly what Pyro said. How is Roman going to look like a threat if he's having competitive matches with fucking Miz? It's asinine booking. Losing to a chokeslam?? Where others have kicked out of it?? Yeah, that does nothing for his credibility against Brock.

Like Meltzer said, it was stupid ass booking by WWE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Somehow you read my post as me wanting Roman to have nothing but squash matches from now on :lol This long winded reply was really for nothing.
> 
> Didn't you say you're tired of Roman discussions?
> 
> ...


*So you literally ignored everything I said, drew a conclusion I didn't make (quote me where I said all the matches he's had have been squash matches, because I didn't, but you suggesting all midcard heels on Miz's level should be squash matches when literally Reigns has beaten every uppercard heel except Lesnar and needs to get out and wrestle other talent) and then tried to attack said conclusion, and failed to actually provide any viable input and instead got defensive as all hell?

:drake1

Yeah, this is why Reigns discussions are awful now.

"YOU DON'T AGREE WITH MY OPINION??? LET ME MAKE ASSUMPTIONS ABOUT ALL YOURS AND IGNORE WHAT YOU'VE ACTUALLY SAID."

Really?

It's apparently impossible to even discuss with rational Reigns marks without them getting defensive and failing to understand what you've said.

The quicker he wins the goddamn title and gets out of this stupid fake ass struggle, the better so failed abortions of discussions can stop sprouting up and people can stop operating under the guise of actually wanting to converse on a forum.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> not that I care about the guy, but at this point might as well just add Bryan to Reigns/Lesnar (Reigns will likely win). All his possible opponents has turned into a joke outside of Bray Wyatt.


Seriously. I am a Bryan fan and I dont want Dolph now that he is "the little guy" They have diminished him so much since Survivor Series. What issue would he and Bryan feud over? If Dolph is "the little guy" does Bryan brand himself as "the littler guy" in a battle to see who can be the most vanilla midget of them all.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Never thought I'd say, but exactly what Pyro said. How is Roman going to look like a threat if he's having competitive matches with fucking Miz? It's asinine booking. Losing to a chokeslam?? Where others have kicked out of it?? Yeah, that does nothing for his credibility against Brock.
> 
> Like Meltzer said, it was stupid ass booking by WWE.


*Had you actually read my reply instead of just complaining about it, then maybe you would see that I tried to assign some basic logic to the stupid booking this company churns out.

And it's fucking Smackdown. Reigns will be made to look like a million bucks on RAW and no one will care that his match with Miz lasted over 3 minutes.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seriously. I am a Bryan fan and I dont want Dolph now that he is "the little guy" They have diminished him so much since Survivor Series. What issue would he and Bryan feud over? If Dolph is "the little guy" does Bryan brand himself as "the littler guy" in a battle to see who can be the most vanilla midget of the mall.


Problem is, the lack of heels is rearing its ugly head.

Seth is tied up.

Rusev is tied up

No one wants their guy against Show or Kane

Lesnar is tied up

Wyatt will run through everyone until he gets to Taker

Cesaro is in a tag team

BNB will face Dean

Harper vs Ziggler already happened. I guess they can do Harper vs Ryback, but that still leaves Ziggler alone.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Problem is, *the lack of heels is rearing its ugly head.
> *
> Seth is tied up.
> 
> ...


*How you can say that and not understand why Reigns had to have a longer match on their B show with Miz is beyond me.

Someone from Team Cena needs to turn heel and this crapshoot of Kidd/Cesaro needs to disband.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Problem is, the lack of heels is rearing its ugly head.
> 
> Seth is tied up.
> 
> ...



The whole Dolph is Ryback's mini me is a bit funny but mostly sad. At this point, sheamus is looking a hell of a lot better, for Bryan.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The whole Dolph is Ryback's mini me is a bit funny but mostly sad. At this point, sheamus is looking a hell of a lot better, for Bryan.


Yea, he's basically becoming Axel 2.0

Sheamus has to come back heel. They need to stack up that side of field pronto.

I'd much prefer Bryan vs Seth :lol That will leave Randy open, but when has WWE cared in how they treat him


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggler deserves a singles match at Wrestlemania. That's all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yea, he's basically becoming Axel 2.0
> 
> Sheamus has to come back heel. They need to stack up that side of field pronto.
> 
> I'd much prefer Bryan vs Seth :lol That will leave Randy open, but when has WWE cared in how they treat him


I want a new, groundbreaking direction. Bryan vs Reigns at Fastlane in a rap battle, winner get gets Human Beatbox Brock at Mania. Book this!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *How you can say that and not understand why Reigns had to have a longer match on their B show with Miz is beyond me.
> 
> Someone from Team Cena needs to turn heel and this crapshoot of Kidd/Cesaro needs to disband.
> *


Between longer matches, Roman should be be beating the holy hell out of an opponent. Notice how I said between and not EVERY match. He needs to look dominate in order to sell he's a threat to Lesnar. You don't make him look like a pussy who struggles against non-factors like Miz.

You dont' have him lose to a guy like Big Show who got wrecked by Lesnar. I don't care if it's an interference, he shouldn't have been taken out by one chokeslam. This isn't the time to be building sympathy for Roman. It's time for him to look like an ass kicker.

House shows? Do 30 minute matches where he's learning and increasing his endurance. Because that's what house shows are for. For testing shit out and working on things.

Very simple concept. 

You don't make the guy to face Lesnar struggle in matches unless he's playing underdog. Roman is not underdog.

Now I know you're just going to disagree and write another long condescending post. So how about we both save time and go "we don't see eye to eye. Let's move on."


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Stop fighting, guys. You're both the cat's pajamas.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Ziggler deserves a singles match at Wrestlemania. That's all.


Do you know that he's never had one? Criminal. 

As happy as I am that Bryan is back, I think the WWE feels that there can only be one "underdog", a role that Ziggler was portraying in Bryan's absence. 

I still want a Rollins/Ziggler feud this year.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> Do you know that he's never had one? Criminal.
> 
> As happy as I am that Bryan is back, I think the WWE feels that there can only be one "underdog", a role that Ziggler was portraying in Bryan's absence.
> 
> I still want a Rollins/Ziggler feud this year.


Maybe Bryan was supposed to be the sole survivor.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

My god. Kane is back already. :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Maybe Bryan was supposed to be the sole survivor.


I've felt for quite some time that Reigns was meant to be the sole survivor. But he got injured and Ziggler took his spot. I do think Bryan's return has hurt Ziggler. I don't blame Bryan but the WWE doesn't know how to book strong characters simultaneously. 

Since Ryback/Ziggler fight Stardust on SD, maybe it can lead to a Cody/Ziggler feud. Cody can be the heel and Ziggler the face. Up until Bryan's return, he was the most over face. 

If the WWE doesn't do Bryan/Zigger, I could see Ziggler/Ryback at Mania. Post Mania, maybe Bray/Ziggler. 

I agree with @WynterWarm12 that Reigns is not a babyface in peril type character. He can have his moments, but I have no interest in him being booked as an underdog.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

'' The Demon Kane :HHH '' just returned to attack Daniel Bryan again.... oh boy this never gonna end.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm surprised Bryan is more over than Reigns tbh. I figured Bryan's momentum would die down after being off TV for 9 months, and generally being booked like a total geek after last years Mania. Guess that's the power of DA GOAT.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> *I'm surprised Bryan is more over than Reigns tbh*. I figured Bryan's momentum would die down after being off TV for 9 months, and generally being booked like a total geek after last years Mania. Guess that's the power of DA GOAT.


Don't be surprised. Fans know who Daniel Bryan is, and how long he has been busting his ass to make it to top. Also, Bryan at the moment is riding his peak as a superstar. Reigns on the other hand is just a rookie, learning his way towards the top, scratching and clawing, and getting his fangs sharper.

I am surprised that anyone thinks Reigns at the moment can be more over than Bryan, when everyone thought he would receive the Batista treatment henceforth.

The fact that Reigns is still getting cheered at regular WWE shows, is a testimony of this guy's "it factor". Reigns has all the tools to make it huge, like The GOAT, his brother:rock4


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol Katti said:


> Ziggler deserves a singles match at Wrestlemania. That's all.


No he doesn't. Fuck Ziggler and his annoying overrating marks.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

After all who can defeat Reings?
It reached the point where he can not be defeated because he is on a higher level


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Kane's like the Terminator brah. Indestructible.


Lose in a casket match?

I'll be back :corporateKaneSmiley


#KaneforManiaMainEvent


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

> * Paige defeated Alicia Fox with her submission after countering a Northern Lights suplex.


:Jordan2

This is the 12th televised singles match between the two.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

They had extra time this week to book Smackdown :fpalm 

Sounds like total filler.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

I thought this Kane vs Bryan feud was done zzzz, boring now


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> I can't believe the Dolph of the past few weeks is the same sole survivor at SS. I don't know why I thought WWE was serious about pushing him. Although, a part of me believes that Dolph was just a stand in for someone else.
> 
> Dolph/Bryan would put on a great match but I can see why some don't think he's at Bryan's level.


Replace Ziggler with Reigns and it suddenly makes more sense. I think they chose Ziggler just because of Reigns' injury.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Vince has to be put down.

Only he could finish a feud on Smackdown one week and then revive it the next.

Madness.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

There was empty seats!? :shocked: I actually didn't expect that. But why didn't people started doing this all year to send the message to WWE for a better product?I Don't want to point fingers, but is it because of Roman Reigns? :evil 

Nah from the looks of it that smackdown was poorly booked as per usual. Serves them right for half steping it. :lol


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Confirmed for Raw? Bryan/Reigns vs Show/Kane. :shocked:


Inb4 Kane/Big Show vs Bryan in a handicap match at Wrestlemania. Or some bullshit tag match with Ziggler, Ryback and Harper thrown in. Good god :allen1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> Inb4 Kane/Big Show vs Bryan in a handicap match at Wrestlemania. Or some bullshit tag match with Ziggler, Ryback and Harper thrown in. Good god :allen1


Damn, that sounds miserable, doesnt it? There are actually things worse for Bryan than just another match with Kane.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Damn, that sounds miserable, doesnt it? There are actually things worse for Bryan than just another match with Kane.


Oh yes. I'm starting to like the idea of Ziggler vs Bryan. If Bryan's not main eventing, he might as well just have an amazing match instead.


----------



## Jimmy01 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bryan vs Kane again? Really? Please don't tell me they are going to face each other at WM...


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fucking Kane again. 


FUCK OFF


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah well that sound like horrible Smackdown.
At least Dean pinned somebody...but it's Curtis fuckin Axel ...


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

As far as the Roman shouldn't be losing to Big Show and having a competitive match with Miz.......this is WWE listening to the hardcore IWC type fans even the majority of this board. The biggest complaints about Roman before the rumble was he's getting superman booking.....lolRomanwins........never looks vunerable.....shoved down our throats.......Now look what WWE has done this past week they've flipped the script on Bryan and Reigns. Bryan the one getting the wins.... and beating 3 people!....while Reigns lost and looked vunerable and based on what we saw on Raw and the reports coming outta Smackdown the crowd seems to be coming back towards Reigns since he faced the classless crowd at the rumble. Now I know some are gonna deny this so either they were lying a few months ago or they are lying now but just a few months ago this board had people stating we don't hate Reigns we just hate his superman booking his childish storytime promos. Well, guess what WWE has changed all that for you and yet you still seem to have a problem with Reigns. But, the live crowds are coming back his way so whatever WWE is doing is working....so far.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Another Smackdown with absolutely nothing in the way of storyline progression. Why does anyone bother with it at this point?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :Jordan2
> 
> This is the 12th televised singles match between the two.


To be fair I want to see it for that end though; it's very poorly worded and vague, so I want to see how exactly Paige can counter a Northern Lights Suplex into a PTO (or hell even counter a Northern Light, since you are in wrestling terms locked in tight in that)


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So the crowd loudly cheered for Reigns? WTF???


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Zarra said:


> Ah well that sound like horrible Smackdown.
> At least Dean pinned somebody...but it's Curtis fuckin Axel ...


It's clear that Ambrose will be battling for the IC belt at Mania so it's a slow burn back to credibility till then



The Boy Wonder said:


> So the crowd loudly cheered for Reigns? WTF???


Fans cheer for faces. In a face vs face match they will always be split. I've always loved that about the WWE. It's my favourite kind of matchup.

I also think that Bryan's repeated entries into the title picture will make the fans turn on him because ultimately being squeezed into the title picture is something no one likes. Bryan's booking is at that tenuous point now where he can end up like Bret where in 97 the fans turned on him because he never admitted to truly losing the title.

We'll probably never see a 'legit' Bryan reign but personally I'm not complaining at this point. If it's an organic turn, I'm not gonna complain and just embrace it. Bryan can play a great heel too.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Riptear said:


> It's clear that Ambrose will be battling for the IC belt at Mania so it's a slow burn back to credibility till then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was just me who thought this. I'd love to know your opinions about the Bryan character in its current form. I've felt that the WWE is purposefully making Bryan too much of the nice guy. That turns off a lot of people and in 97/98, the fans revolted against good guy Bret and chose Austin. By the time Bret/Austin left WM 13, they had officially switched roles.

I loved Bryan as a heel. I hope the WWE doesn't put him in a box.

As for Smackdown, nothing holds my interest much this week. I'll catch clips on Youtube.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Riptear said:


> I also think that Bryan's repeated entries into the title picture will make the fans turn on him because ultimately being squeezed into the title picture is something no one likes. Bryan's booking is at that tenuous point now where he can end up like Bret where in 97 the fans turned on him because he never admitted to truly losing the title.


he got squeezed in the title picture last year and everyone loved it, why would this year be any different? did you forget that reigns got booed out of the building because fans that night did NOT want him in the main event? what sense would it make for the fans to turn on the guy that they wanted in the first place?

plus he has a legitimate claim, he never got a title rematch. did the fans turn on HBK for being squeezed into the WM 20 main event? no.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

People are already turning on Bryan. Not in the arenas, but on the internet. Outside of the Wrestlingforum, on places like YouTube, Facebook even Twitter, Bryan gets just as much hate, if not more than Reigns. People like to pin it on that the Internet marks are so behind Bryan, and fuck the minority and such, but I think it's more-so that the casuals are behind him, because if the internet represented Bryan's reaction at all, he'd be far more split in the crowd than he is.

And even on this forum, people are definitly starting to turn on him, he's just got a few prevalent marks that go to bat for him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> People are already turning on Bryan. Not in the arenas, but on the internet. Outside of the Wrestlingforum, on YouTube, Facebook even Twitter, Bryan gets just as much hate, if not more than Reigns. People like to pin it on that the Internet marks are so behind Bryan, and fuck the minority and such, but I think it's more-so that the casuals are behind him, because if the internet represented Bryan's reaction at all, he'd be far more split in the crowd than he is.
> 
> And even on this forum, people are definitly starting to turn on him, he's just got a few prevalent marks that go to bat for him.


the same thing happened last year when bryan was a lock for WM 30's main event; even on this forum the bryan "haters" came out of the woodwork more than usual. that NEVER translated in the arenas, and bryan got a monster pop both at WM and the night after on RAW.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> I thought it was just me who thought this. I'd love to know your opinions about the Bryan character in its current form. I've felt that the WWE is purposefully making Bryan too much of the nice guy. That turns off a lot of people and in 97/98, the fans revolted against good guy Bret and chose Austin. By the time Bret/Austin left WM 13, they had officially switched roles.
> 
> I loved Bryan as a heel. I hope the WWE doesn't put him in a box.
> 
> As for Smackdown, nothing holds my interest much this week. I'll catch clips on Youtube.


Bryan's current character took a massive beating (that not many have acknowledged on this forum yet) at the Rumble because he lost _absolutely_ clean with no interference or anything and that's what hurt him. Nothing that Bryan himself has done has hurt him at all imo. However, when he came out "whining" about not getting a legit title shot and that the Authority (heels) favoured him by giving a chance at Reigns' shot it was out of character (again not his fault). The accepting of favours by the evil heels bit is grating and that's what the casuals are revolting against. 

As a mark, I hated the Rumble for two reasons. 1) It set up no future for Bryan until and unless it's forced (which it was) and 2) you're seeing the effects of that now where as far as the casuals are concerned, Bryan doesn't have a 100% legit claim to the title --- and they're expressing that. 

As for Bryan's character, unfortunately his face character no longer has the same appeal as it did last year (I still love the guy and mark for him) because there was a constant flow to the "being screwed" and "overcoming the odds" storylines. He's accepting favours from the authority. He's complaining about not being in the title picture ... He's ONLY fighting Kane exclusively (another thing hurting him). Unfortunately, the WWE has made it look like Reigns is the one with the legitimate claim to the main event and Bryan is trying to take that away from him and the casuals are noticing that. 

This year, through no fault of his character, him being squeezed into the title picture is a put off and that's all. 

It's up to Bryan to recover from this point onwards as much as it was on Reigns to overcome the fan hate (which he did). I expect that Bryan will stick with simply wrestling as hard as he can to continue to stake his claim, but at the end of Fast Lane, he needs to accept and move on and try again next year. 

The WWE have made up their mind about who their putting in the WM main event and slowly so are the fans. The rumblings are there and at pretty dangerous levels. It sucks as a Bryan fan to see it happening, but at the same time, the WWE fanbase is fluid with ADD and they have always been like that. 



SVETV988_fan said:


> he got squeezed in the title picture last year and everyone loved it, why would this year be any different? did you forget that reigns got booed out of the building because fans that night did NOT want him in the main event? what sense would it make for the fans to turn on the guy that they wanted in the first place?
> 
> plus he has a legitimate claim, he never got a title rematch. did the fans turn on HBK for being squeezed into the WM 20 main event? no.


I'm not going to debate legit "claim to the title" because yes I know that even Bryan has a claim because he never got his rematch and was unceremoniously stripped, but he also doesn't have a shot at the mania main event as a result of how he was booked at the Rumble where he was jobbed unceremoniously. That's not Bryan's fault but the fans are looking past the jobbing and seeing the result. 

Sucks to admit it, but they seem to want Reigns in the title picture so far over Bryan. It remains to be seen how Bryan recovers from this, or if he can but it's too soon to make a definitive statement. 

*Putting my casual hat on:

It also negates the Rumble winner no matter how "undeserved" _we_ think it might be, but it was a clean victory for Reigns the way it was booked. 

I've been saying this for more than a year on this forum that the casual (and much larger WWE audience) only cares about PPV wins and losses and they don't give a flying fuck about how that win is earned or whether it is earned or not. Last year Bryan never lost his shot to the title clean. That's why the fans backed him for so long and so hard. This year Bryan lost his shot fair and square and as clean as fuck and the casuals are responding to that the only way they know how. 

We're seeing that play out with Bryan and Reigns where Reigns has a legit claim to be the sole contender and Bryan being the one interfering.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Riptear said:


> It's clear that Ambrose will be battling for the IC belt at Mania so it's a slow burn back to credibility till then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew Reigns would win the RR I accept it and thought it'd be absurd for them to again insert Bryan into the title match. There were things that played into Bryan's role at WM30 that aren't there this year, namely we have Reigns going to WM not Bootista. 

WWE are ignorant when it comes to not knowing when to quit, Cena is still treated as an underdog after 15 world title reigns.

If they're gonna go with "Bryan getting his run as champion...soon" I'm not surprised some people don't like it as I don't wanna see it either. Give him his run at the top, promote him as a bonafide main eventer from then on but please MOVE ON. Given that some people already don't like Bryan, the continuing of this storyline won't bold well for him.

I think if Jeff Hardy hadn't left they would've continued to give him short title reigns not giving him his moment to shine.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

The main event sounds terrible Rollins can't even beat Bryan with 2 other guys 

Way to make Rollins look weak WWE and Kane attacking Bryan after the match what is that does anyone really want to see another Daniel Bryan Kane match anytime soon?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

jtbest said:


> The main event sounds terrible Rollins can't even beat Bryan with 2 other guys
> 
> Way to make Rollins look weak WWE and Kane attacking Bryan after the match what is that does anyone really want to see another Daniel Bryan Kane match anytime soon?


Rollins is fine as long as _he _isn't the one picking up clean losses. Changes nothing as far as I'm concerned. 

The thing that's hurting Rollins is that he isn't in the title picture at all and doesn't have a legit opponent at mania. I'm not worried about Rollins anymore, he's much too talented to fall by the wayside. If anyone can recover from shoddy booking right now, it's Rollins because he will always wow people in the ring. 

People hate it when I make the comparison, but he's this generations' HBK minus the rockstar charisma. HBK was always in the mix no matter his booking because he'd go out there and put on a show. A lot of people attribute that to him being Vince's boy toy or just his flat out Rockstar appeal, but he was no slouch in the ring at all. 

The sheer in-ring talent will keep Rollins in the upper card for a long time to come.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Riptear said:


> Rollins is fine as long as _he _isn't the one picking up clean losses. Changes nothing as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The thing that's hurting Rollins is that he isn't in the title picture at all and doesn't have a legit opponent at mania. I'm not worried about Rollins anymore, he's much too talented to fall by the wayside. If anyone can recover from shoddy booking right now, it's Rollins because he will always wow people in the ring.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it will be Rollins vs Orton at Mania


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

jtbest said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be Rollins vs Orton at Mania


If it is, then that's my early pick for match of the night. Orton is going to have a massive face return and it would make perfect sense for him to go straight after Rollins right from the get go. 

Both Orton and Rollins can really go in the ring and with the crowd behind Orton firmly, he'll be much more motivated to put on a great match. 

What they do need to do is let Rollins fight alone one on one without stooges or any kind of interference .. It will be a hell of a match.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Riptear said:


> As for Bryan's character, unfortunately his face character no longer has the same appeal as it did last year (I still love the guy and mark for him) because there was a constant flow to the "being screwed" and "overcoming the odds" storylines. He's accepting favours from the authority. He's complaining about not being in the title picture ... He's ONLY fighting Kane exclusively (another thing hurting him). Unfortunately, the WWE has made it look like Reigns is the one with the legitimate claim to the main event and Bryan is trying to take that away from him and the casuals are noticing that.
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for more than a year on this forum that the casual (and much larger WWE audience) only cares about PPV wins and losses and they don't give a flying fuck about how that win is earned or whether it is earned or not. Last year Bryan never lost his shot to the title clean. That's why the fans backed him for so long and so hard. This year Bryan lost his shot fair and square and as clean as fuck and the casuals are responding to that the only way they know how.
> ...


Watching the opening/ending segment unless they're going with Bryan as a heel it doesn't make sense.

Why is he complaining about not getting a title match AFTER not winning the RR ? Was the title match his insurance policy ? Why is he going along with the Authority's "Reigns didn't win clean " bs? yeah the Authority want every reason to screw Reigns over but Bryan shouldn't be co-signing it.

At this point they're not doing anyone any favors with this storytelling.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

To be honest, I was at the show and the 3 on 1 wasn't that bad. No idea how it's going to translate to TV though.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reigns got a great reaction again 

Great for him!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

bme said:


> Watching the opening/ending segment unless they're going with Bryan as a heel it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Why is he complaining about not getting a title match AFTER not winning the RR ? Was the title match his insurance policy ? Why is he going along with the Authority's "Reigns didn't win clean " bs? yeah the Authority want every reason to screw Reigns over but Bryan shouldn't be co-signing it.
> 
> At this point they're not doing anyone any favors with this storytelling.


Bryan is at the stage in his career where he needs to focus as much on his character as he does on his wrestling plain and simple. He's the kind of person that's well aware of this so I expect him to adapt soon enough. 

To me, I've already seen 1 hijacking from the WWE universe faithful and that's enough to last a lifetime. Good things don't happen twice (and he was lucky to have it happen to him even once) ... 

Even Austin could not sustain his mega overness throughout his entire run and ended up in a shit storyline (as a heel) because of a combination of bad WWE booking and his inability to let things happen organically. 

As long as the wrestlers let the fans decide and adapt to that, they're Ok. 

Reigns did a great job on Monday adapting to the circumstances and regardless of his terrible acting skills got over as a face when it was needed. Now it's Bryan's turn. I'm personally loving this as you can probably tell.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

There's no better feeling. I could literally dine on the pain you all feel at Kane 'returning' and chokeslamming Bryan.

With that said. That's enough Kane. You've got him good with two chokeslams this weekend. It won't be getting much better than that. Take it as a victory and move on to someone else.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ha Ha when is Kane going to leave Bryan alone! :lmao :lmao 

You can't stop Kane!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:zayn3


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :zayn3


Damn, same thing happened last night. How many times has he cold cocked the Miz? Lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

How many times does paige have to face alicia fox..ORLY!!!???


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

FourWinds said:


> Damn, same thing happened last night. How many times has he cold cocked the Miz? Lol


This is the second time :lol

Miz doesn't have the best track record with Samoans


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice crowd reaction for Roman Reigns.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Nice crowd reaction for Roman Reigns.


You're watching it now?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

That was a classic Cena match. Take a shitload of punishment for most of the match and then summon your 5 moves of doom and win.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Here for the Kane interference


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Looks like Paige legit whiplashed her head against the ring ledge when Alicia tossed her over the ropes. Either that or an incredibly good sell.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Looks like Paige legit whiplashed her head against the ring ledge when Alicia tossed her over the ropes. Either that or an incredibly good sell.


How was Dean vs Axel??


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Either they messed with the audio or Reigns got louder cheers than Bryan tonight...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> How was Dean vs Axel??


It was ok, nothing special really. Dean needs long matches for his psychology to shine, and this was too short to be anything more than average.

Bryan vs Seth/J&J is up now, and Bryan came out to what looked like a mega pop with the crowd all reacting, but sounded tampered with. There was a load noise then it died down in a second. Weird.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I forgot that our Canadian brethren get to see the show tonight. I envy you Canucks.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> How was Dean vs Axel??


Didn't tune in until after that match was over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> It was ok, nothing special really. Dean needs long matches for his psychology to shine, and this was too short to be anything more than average.
> 
> Bryan vs Seth/J&J is up now, and Bryan came out to a mega pop, I wonder if it will remain unchanged by tomorrow's US viewing.


Good to know that Bryan is still over.. One might wonder seeing the tenor of a few threads here.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Good to know that Bryan is still over.. One might wonder seeing the tenor of a few threads here.


It actually was tampered with a bit I think because it started big then died quickly, it was weird, but he got no boos tonight at all.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Either they messed with the audio or Reigns got louder cheers than Bryan tonight...


Nah. Roman received a huge pop, but Bryan was more over than him still.



THANOS said:


> It was ok, nothing special really. Dean needs long matches for his psychology to shine, and this was too short to be anything more than average.
> 
> Bryan vs Seth/J&J is up now, and Bryan came out to what looked like a mega pop with the crowd all reacting, but sounded tampered with. There was a load noise then it died down in a second. Weird.


Ahhh, so he basically just kicked Axel's ass and called it a day :lol

It's WWE. We know how petty their asses can be. It's a shame, but what can we do.

Bryan got a huge pop and we all know it.



TheMenace said:


> Didn't tune in until after that match was over.


Damn. Thanos made it seem like it wasn't really much of a match. So you didn't miss much.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, Bryan did not receive any boos. 

Surprisingly, Roman didn't either according to live reports and a guy on reddit. He said even he was shocked he was the only one booing :lol

The other part of Colorado was a bit nicer to Roman than Denver


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Riptear said:


> Bryan is at the stage in his career where he needs to focus as much on his character as he does on his wrestling plain and simple. He's the kind of person that's well aware of this so I expect him to adapt soon enough.
> 
> To me, I've already seen 1 hijacking from the WWE universe faithful and that's enough to last a lifetime. Good things don't happen twice (and he was lucky to have it happen to him even once) ...
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with him developing his character, some Bryan fans spit venom about his 2012-mid 2013 run but I enjoyed it alot. Hell he got over cause of the character he portrayed at the time. 

I don't see Bryan having a hard time adapting cause he wasn't the top guy or a main eventer during most of his time in ROH & WWE. 

Whatever they do with um I won't be to bothered by it, as I consider myself a casual fan of WWE at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Bryan did not receive any boos.
> 
> Surprisingly, Roman didn't either according to live reports and a guy on reddit. He said even he was shocked he was the only one booing :lol
> 
> The other part of Colorado was a bit nicer to Roman than Denver


This just proves that smoking marijuana does leave you really mellow.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn. Thanos made it seem like it wasn't really much of a match. So you didn't miss much.


Glad to know I didn't miss much of anything. I really wouldn't mind seeing those two go at it in a lengthy match though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah. Roman received a huge pop, but Bryan was more over than him still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Axel was more or less squashed lol. He got abit of offense in but was squashed overall :lol. The BNB promo after with his own version of TMZ, called BNZ, which had a scrolling sidebar with bad news from all over the world was fucking priceless :lmao, and his promo was great to. I'm really looking forward to that feud.

Reigns got no boos from what I could tell, but I didn't start watching til after the Miz TV segment concluded, so I don't know what happened there. He got a great pop and reactions for his Miz match though.

Bryan is really aggressive tonight and commentary is making note of it and Seth just did a german to him and has been talking smack about him not deserving to fight Lesnar. Interesting..


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Glad to know I didn't miss much of anything. I really wouldn't mind seeing those two go at it in a lengthy match though.


Agreed. Whatever you may think about Axel, he is a very good in ring worker. He and Dean could put on a solid match if given time.

Shame all of this Axel tweeting and Rumble stuff led to him just losing to Dean:lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This just proves that smoking marijuana does leave you really mellow.


Colorado: the state of no hate. otatosmiley


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Bryan did not receive any boos.
> 
> Surprisingly, Roman didn't either according to live reports and a guy on reddit. He said even he was shocked he was the only one booing :lol
> 
> The other part of Colorado was a bit nicer to Roman than Denver


To be honest, both stars got serious cheers at the Arena last night. From what I saw, people didn't really want to take sides.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Yeah Axel was more or less squashed lol. He got abit of offense in but was squashed overall :lol. The BNB promo after with his own version of TMZ, called BNZ, which had a scrolling sidebar with bad news from all over the world was fucking priceless :lmao, and his promo was great to. I'm really looking forward to that feud.
> 
> Reigns got no boos from what I could tell, but I didn't start watching til after the Miz TV segment concluded, so I don't know what happened there. He got a great pop and reactions for his Miz match though.
> 
> Bryan is really aggressive tonight and commentary is making note of it and Seth just did a german to him and has been talking smack about him not deserving to fight Lesnar. Interesting..


:lmao Poor Axel. All that talk about him getting screwed at the Rumble and it led to him getting ran over by the Titty Master 

Yeah, I read he was well received last night. That part of Colorado was on his side. His reactions will be up and down for a while. So I will not be shocked if the crowd gives him a lot of boos on Monday :lol All will depend on the city/town.

Good. I hope both Roman and Bryan continue to show this aggression. Getting this main event should mean a lot to them. I don't want Roman constantly wanting to kill Bryan, while Daniel just stands there and smile.

I want both of them to truly want it and try to murder each other for that Mania spot


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

FourWinds said:


> To be honest, both stars got serious cheers at the Arena last night. From what I saw, people didn't really want to take sides.


Oh, you were there?? That's awesome! Did you have fun?

That's funny, because it was either reddit or some other site, but a person who was there said the crowd was uneasy with the Bryan/Roman face off because no one wanted to choose :lol


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, you were there?? That's awesome! Did you have fun?
> 
> That's funny, because it was either reddit or some other site, but a person who was there said the crowd was uneasy with the Bryan/Roman face off because no one wanted to choose :lol


Yeah I was in the floor seats. It was fantastic, but yeah a lot of people around me seemed to have trouble choosing who to cheer and who to boo, so they cheered the hell out of both. For such a small arena, the crowd was mild for Main Event, but really woke up for the Smackdown taping.

I felt pretty bad for the Ascension, they barely got a response that night.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

FourWinds said:


> Yeah I was in the floor seats. It was fantastic, but yeah a lot of people around me seemed to have trouble choosing who to cheer and who to boo, so they cheered the hell out of both. For such a small arena, the crowd was mild for Main Event, but really woke up for the Smackdown taping.
> 
> I felt pretty bad for the Ascension, they barely got a response that night.


That's really so awesome to hear. If WWE would just play their damn cards right, they would have money in BOTH Roman and Bryan. It's a shame outdated ideals holds the old man back from doing the right thing.

:lol The visual of Bryan and Roman facing off while the crowd is just like "Fuck...who do were cheer for?" :lol

I'm happy you had such a great time though. It must be a whole different experience seeing it live. The matches must be a little better seeing it in person 

Poor Ascension though. They basically were doomed at launch. The moment they didn't destroy the Usos in their debut and had a normal match, I knew things were going to be rocky for them.

Wish I could have seen Miz get hit by Roman again live. He's so easy to hate, such a great heel :lol

Sidenote: Was it really that empty like that picture showed?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Roman and DB opening seg was real nice. Fun show. Fandango a face now?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Roman and DB opening seg was real nice. Fun show. Fandango a face now?


Were they able to get in each other's faces or were they interrupted before they could?

I don't know, I'm just super hyped for Bryan vs Roman :lol I like their chemistry together and a future Heel Roman vs Bryan feud would be awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> That's really so awesome to hear. If WWE would just play their damn cards right, they would have money in BOTH Roman and Bryan. It's a shame outdated ideals holds the old man back from doing the right thing.
> 
> :lol The visual of Bryan and Roman facing off while the crowd is just like "Fuck...who do were cheer for?" :lol
> 
> ...


 Awesome sig. 

Ah Yeah, you've gone Bryan, Wynter. Who can blame you for getting mesmerized by all this:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Awesome sig.
> 
> Ah Yeah, you've gone Bryan, Wynter. Who can blame you for getting mesmerized by all this:


Oh hush. Team Roman as always. But I just love how this gif looks so damn much :cry

I still very much love his hairstyle :lol I adored Jericho and Shawn's hair, so it's not shocking 






:homer2










:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Yeah Axel was more or less squashed lol. He got abit of offense in but was squashed overall :lol. The BNB promo after with his own version of TMZ, called BNZ, which had a scrolling sidebar with bad news from all over the world was fucking priceless :lmao, and his promo was great to. I'm really looking forward to that feud.
> 
> Reigns got no boos from what I could tell, but I didn't start watching til after the Miz TV segment concluded, so I don't know what happened there. He got a great pop and reactions for his Miz match though.
> 
> Bryan is really aggressive tonight and commentary is making note of it and Seth just did a german to him and has been talking smack about him not deserving to fight Lesnar. Interesting..


Is the show worth watching overall? I was going to skip it or maybe catch a clip or two on Youtube.
@FourWinds Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh hush. Team Roman as always. But I just love how this gif looks so damn much :cry
> 
> I still very much love his hairstyle :lol I adored Jericho and Shawn's hair, so it's not shocking
> 
> ...


Seriously, that is one amazing looking Bryan gif. It's one of my favorites of him. he looks like he is getting back in shape too.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going to watch the opening segment, Dean vs Axel, Roman and then the main event.

Everything else is meh to me. Everything is filler mostly outside of Roman and Bryan.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

That gif :lol

You can see him say "aaawwww yeeeeah" like when he said "once you go Bryan, there's no point in tryin'" :lmao

That must be his signature sex talk. Him saying that alone must send Brie into "Brie mode" :bryan2


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seriously, that is one amazing looking Bryan gif. It's one of my favorites of him. he looks like he is getting back in shape too.


It is! I swear I immediately grinned like a dope when I saw it. "Mine!" sprung to mind and I wanted to put it as my sig. 

Sometimes I'll see gifs like this and think fond thoughts of Bryan  I may be a bigger Roman mark at the moment, but it's not like DB is left in the dust by him. 

Like I've said, Bryan has a permanent soft spot in me, because he rekindled my love for wrestling. Funny enough, it wasn't even his rise that did it. I saw him in Team Hell No and adored him and Kane together. I ended up watching a bunch of youtube clips. I don't even remember how I came across those two.

But it ended up with me checking up on wrestling again. I watched a bunch of Raw episodes until I caught up. I fell head over heels for Bryan, really liked Dolph and marked for the Shield as a whole :lol I joined this forum and the rest is history 

So yeah, he will always have a fan in me  You gotta be pretty darn special to make me come back after a hiatus for over a decade.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Bryan brought me back to wrestling as well, Wynter, so I can relate with you there 

By the way, that guy in the red to the right of the Seth Rollins sign in that gif might have won the award for worst "Yes!" ever! Looks like he's doing a "seeya later" salute or a "pow pow" gun shot :lol


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Awesome sig.
> 
> Ah Yeah, you've gone Bryan, Wynter. Who can blame you for getting mesmerized by all this:


As much as I prefer to never see this gif again, bryan has some nice thighs.:yum: 

I didn't know reigns and bryan had a stand off, that should be a nice segment. The crowd reports sound nice, I like that there's a conflicted audience. I know id be cheering like hell for both at ant live events too. Reigns and Bryan are so different, I love this pairing


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> Bryan brought me back to wrestling as well, Wynter, so I can relate with you there
> 
> By the way, that guy in the red to the right of the Seth Rollins sign in that gif might have won the award for worst "Yes!" ever! Looks like he's doing a "seeya later" salute or a "pow pow" gun shot :lol


:lmao I saw that after my second viewing of the gif. I just happened to look right at him. That is one of the laziest yes chants ever lol

Luckily, that awesome Rollins sign is right next to him :rollins
@Ravensflock88 just went full perv over Bryan and I very much approve :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> Bryan brought me back to wrestling as well, Wynter, so I can relate with you there
> 
> By the way, that guy in the red to the right of the Seth Rollins sign in that gif might have won the award for worst "Yes!" ever! Looks like he's doing a "seeya later" salute or a "pow pow" gun shot :lol



:lmao

That is the singular laziest YES chant ever. :lol


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> As much as I prefer to never see this gif again, bryan has some nice thighs.:yum:


I am a straight male, but yes, those thighs are delicious 



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I saw that after my second viewing of the gif. I just happened to look right at him. That is one of the laziest yes chants ever lol
> 
> Luckily, that awesome Rollins sign is right next to him :rollins
> @Ravensflock88 just went full perv over Bryan and I very much approve :dance


It's how I'd imagine my father doing it if I ever forced him to go to one of the shows. His kid must be proud!  I actually want to see my dad try it now. It would be hilarious :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Were they able to get in each other's faces or were they interrupted before they could?
> 
> I don't know, I'm just super hyped for Bryan vs Roman :lol I like their chemistry together and a future Heel Roman vs Bryan feud would be awesome.


Roman told him he wanted to settle it now, Roman was kinda fierce on the mic if you ask me. DB was about to speak, but he just decided to toss the rest of the chairs out the ring that Roman didn't. Was a solid seg. I think this is leading to the fierce side of DB that we saw when he beat the crap out of HHH. Roman may push him to that point, if he keeps looking down on him.

Seth came out started talking that trash to end the segment. This should be a fun build, but Seth ain't going nowhere, seems like he still got a major role in the ME. I could see Dean returning sometime soon too, once this deal clears up a bit.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Roman told him he wanted to settle it now, Roman was kinda fierce on the mic if you ask me. DB was about to speak, but he just decided to toss the rest of the chairs out the ring that Roman didn't. Was a solid seg. I think this is leading to the fierce side of DB that we saw when he beat the crap out of HHH. Roman may push him to that point, if he keeps looking down on him.
> 
> Seth came out started talking that trash to end the segment. This should be a fun build, but Seth ain't going nowhere, seems like he still got a major role in the ME. I could see Dean returning sometime soon too, once this deal clears up a bit.


Awesome, thanks for the insight. I will truly like this face off between these two guys if we get aggressive competitors. Some fire and passion in this feud will surely elevate it. And if it translates in their match, it should be a real solid one :mark:

I'm really happy WWE isn't booking Bryan like a punk. Bryan standing up to Roman is a good look.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Roman told him he wanted to settle it now, Roman was kinda fierce on the mic if you ask me. DB was about to speak, but he just decided to toss the rest of the chairs out the ring that Roman didn't. Was a solid seg.* I think this is leading to the fierce side of DB that we saw when he beat the crap out of HHH. Roman may push him to that point, if he keeps looking down on him.*
> 
> Seth came out started talking that trash to end the segment. This should be a fun build, but Seth ain't going nowhere, seems like he still got a major role in the ME. I could see Dean returning sometime soon too, once this deal clears up a bit.


 I want these 2 to really go at it, so I hope Bryan does bring all the intensity.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm very happy to read that Bryan is being written more assertively. We may not get "American Dragon" Bryan, but his size is no reason for the WWE to make him a constant underdog. I look forward to Reigns' getting his head kicked in.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Imagine those two just trying to kill each other in the ring, putting their bodies on their line all while talking trash the whole time :homer

If they go no DQ, they're going to demolish each other :lmao

Bryan has no problem being stiff and Dean made it seem like he, Seth and Roman loved when they were stiff with their opponents.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I want these 2 to really go at it, so I hope Bryan does bring all the intensity.


I love these gifs. I hope the WWE really let them go at it at Fast Lane. I especially want to see Bryan do those forearm hits - they look so good!



Olivia Pope said:


> I'm very happy to read that Bryan is being written more assertively. We may not get "American Dragon" Bryan, but his size is no reason for the WWE to make him a constant underdog. I look forward to Reigns' getting his head kicked in.


Agreed 

& I'm looking forward to Reigns spearing Bryan. I have no doubt that it's going to look aboslutely brutal :


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Those gifs just made remember this one. Roman's reaction was :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman's reaction!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Those gifs just made remember this one. Roman's reaction was :lol


:lol

He's like, "why you little scamp!" when he shakes his fist :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> :lol
> 
> He's like, "why you little scamp!" when he shakes his fist :lmao


:lol Exactly. His reaction is so child-like. Roman will definitely sell for Bryan at Fast Lane. Look back at the tag matches and those two had some good moments together. I'm optimistic for this feud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Imagine those two just trying to kill each other in the ring, putting their bodies on their line all while talking trash the whole time :homer
> 
> If they go no DQ, they're going to demolish each other :lmao
> 
> Bryan has no problem being stiff and Dean made it seem like he, Seth and Roman loved when they were stiff with their opponents.


Bryan v Roman: Hair vs Beard match!

I think that would have immense interest!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan v Roman: Hair vs Beard match!
> 
> I think that would have immense interest!


Roman would rip Bryan's face off before he let go of his hair


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I want these 2 to really go at it, so I hope Bryan does bring all the intensity.


Yeah, hopefully the match is booked solid. Crowd should love it. BTW to be clear, DB isn't at that point yet. He's still at that "I'm ready to face any challenge" type deal. Roman is still pissed, and thinking little of DB. 

Also, off the DB and Roman talk for a second. I couldn't help but LOL that Noble and Mercury are in the ME scene in 2015. They were kinda hilarious during the match.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Smackdown links are up :mark:


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Exactly. His reaction is so child-like. Roman will definitely sell for Bryan at Fast Lane. Look back at the tag matches and those two had some good moments together. I'm optimistic for this feud


I wouldn't say I was optimistic for this feud after seeing what direction the WWE wanted to originally go for both of them, but I am optimistic for their upcoming match 

If the WWE stopped using Bryan as a disposable napkin for Wyatt, Kane and Sheamus to constantly wipe their careers on then I could get optimistic for this feud, but unfortunately none of them are full of todays Bryan's special


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait, why does SD air on Wednesday? Thought it was Thursday.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Smackdown links are up :mark:


Did you watch yet? I finally watched the opening segment and Roman got a very mixed reaction once he began talking about winning the rumble and beating Bryan at Fast Lane in the same state where Bryan, allegedly, was booed for mentioning he'd beat Reigns at Fast Lane.

I think it's obvious now that the boos Bryan received were only because he name dropped "Roman Reigns".


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:lmao Roman ain't shit.

Why he gotta do my boy Miz like that *dying* :lmao

No shit Roman :banderas


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Did you watch yet? I finally watched the opening segment and Roman got a very mixed reaction once he began talking about winning the rumble and beat Bryan at Fast Lane in the same state where Bryan, allegedly, was booed for mentioning he'd beat Reigns at Fast Lane.
> 
> I think it's obvious now that the boos Bryan received were only because he name dropped "Roman Reigns".


He didn't get booed though. Even people who were there live said he didn't get booed :lol

There was a guy on reddit who said he was mad that he was the only one booing lol

A guy JUST posted like two pages ago about how both Bryan and Roman both received great reactions and none of the fans wanted to boo them. He was there...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

DB got booed by a small section of the crowd. It's not the end of the world :lol

All live accounts said the crowd was into Roman and he didn't get booed or mixed reactions.

Come on now, don't be one of those people.

They both got booed for saying the same thing if we are going to run with this.

If they wanted to boo Roman himself, he wouldn't have received a great reaction the whole night.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao
> 
> That is the singular laziest YES chant ever. :lol


"This shit is so stupid."


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I just watched the opening segment. It was a very strong pop for Reigns. I'm glad that the recent crowds have decided against hijacking and are just seeing where this angle goes. 

I liked the little things that Bryan did such as his facial expressions as Roman made his entrance. The WWE is doing a good job of teasing the tension. 

WWE is taking a bad situation (Rumble backlash) and are making it work thus far. Bryan/Reigns have great chemistry together. I liked them being presented as equals in this segment. 

I loved how Reigns just knocked Miz out just because and Bryan had that smirk on his face.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Roman didn't even let Miz do an interview. He just basically told him to shut the fuck up and let grown men handle business :lol


God, I missed this Roman :cry


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> DB got booed by a small section of the crowd. It's not the end of the world :lol
> 
> All live accounts said the crowd was into Roman and he didn't get booed or mixed reactions.
> 
> ...


He definitely got booed, it's clear as day :lol. I even said he got a great reaction in his match with Miz and even when his entrance hit at the beginning, but when he mentioned winning the Rumble he got a mixed reaction, and when he mentioned beating Bryan he was predominantly booed with a small high pitched cheer sprinkled in. I'm just calling it as it is. This is the SAME state as RAW.

I think fans don't really WANT to boo Roman, but they definitely would rather see Bryan in the main event, I think we can both admit that. Whether it's a casual more polite city or a vicious smark city, the majority of fans want to see Bryan win that match at Fast Lane, and the evidence is in the reactions.

That said, I've really been enjoying Roman's work ever since Monday, he's been quite solid. His character is a lot more shored up, his mic work has been average as opposed to the cringeworthy delivery he usually puts out, his in-ring selling looks a lot better, and he's slowly becoming more crisp in the ring.

I'm definitely enjoying this Bryan/Roman feud thus far! Great stuff all around :clap


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> He definitely got booed, it's clear as day :lol. I even said he got a great reaction in his match with Miz and even when his entrance hit at the beginning, but when he mentioned winning the Rumble he got a mixed reaction, and when he mentioned beating Bryan he was predominantly booed with a small high pitched cheer sprinkled in. I'm just calling it as it is. This is the SAME state as RAW.
> 
> I think fans don't really WANT to boo Roman, but they definitely would rather see Bryan in the main event, I think we can both admit that. Whether it's a casual more polite city or a vicious smark city, the majority of fans want to see Bryan win that match at Fast Lane, and the evidence is in the reactions.
> 
> ...


One thing I truly enjoy most about it is that Bryan isn't being booked like a pussy or lesser than. He doesn't let Roman punk him down. Roman wanted to fight? Hell, let's go then :lol

I loved both their faces during the segment. When Roman was coming down, Bryan was looking like "This dude...." :lol

And when Bryan was grinning about Miz getting punched Roman just stared him down like "Does it look like I'm fucking laughing..."

Both are becoming increasingly aggressive and that will add fire to the feud.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> One thing I truly enjoy most about it is that Bryan is being booked like a pussy or lesser than. He doesn't let Roman punk him down. Roman wanted to fight? Hell, let's go then :lol
> 
> I loved both their faces during the segment. When Roman was coming down, Bryan was looking like "This dude...." :lol
> 
> ...


Hell yeah :. I'm going to try and set my rage at WWE's decisions aside for now and enjoy this feud, because I like what they are showing me thus far. I wonder if Bryan will be the aggressor next week with Roman laughing it off a bit. It would be an interesting thing to see if they trade stances on each other from week to week.

This feud is kind of reminding me of a new age Rock and Austin. Of course neither Bryan or Reigns are in that echelon, but the crowds are loving this and treating it like a big deal, as it should be. Part of me wishes they were feuding with each other heading into a match together at Mania? Imagine if Seth pins Brock for the title and instead at Mania we see:

Lesnar vs Rollins (c)

Reigns vs Bryan - #1 contender to the WWE WHC

I would still want to see Bryan/Lesnar though, no way I'm giving that up easily :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So was the Bryan 3 on 1 match good? I must have missed the page in this thread where it was recapped.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Hell yeah :. I'm going to try and set my rage at WWE's decisions aside for now and enjoy this feud, because I like what they are showing me thus far. I wonder if Bryan will be the aggressor next week with Roman laughing it off a bit. It would be an interesting thing to see if they trade stances on each other from week to week.
> 
> This feud is kind of reminding me of a new age Rock and Austin. Of course neither Bryan or Reigns are in that echelon, but the crowds are loving this and treating it like a big deal, as it should be. Part of me wishes they were feuding with each other heading into a match together at Mania? Imagine if Seth pins Brock for the title and instead at Mania we see:
> 
> ...


I always wanted these two to feud. But it was always a heel Roman and face Bryan in my mind :lol Roman is pretty much on the heelish side, so I'll take it.

I'm digging the chemistry they have. I like this whole dynamic of Roman not giving a damn about Bryan, he just wants beat his ass and move on. And at first Bryan tried to be respectful, but is now ready to square off with him too. He won't tolerate the disrespect and that's awesome.

Both of them showing the hunger, aggressiveness and drive to take the other out will truly drive this feud. 

Bryan picking up the mic, but laughing it off and then tossing the chair out the ring was great. Because it was truly no more talking time lol

If this feud ends up bringing out the fire and serious in these guys, I'm all for it. We can hopefully get some of that American Dragon and Roman away from the cartoon bullshit.

These two were quite funny in the ring together back in the Shield days. They used to talk so much crap and go to town :lol

I can very much see their match being back and forth. Both will sell for each other. Roman isn't going to no sell him because he's "small". 

I hope that move he did with Miz will show up in their match. Where he kind of tossed him on his shoulders and slammed him. Bryan is a little smaller than Miz, so he shouldn't have trouble. Roman needs to showcase more power moves and Bryan would be the perfect opponent to showcase them 

I have a feeling these two are going to be kicking out of each other's finishers at Fast Lane. The knee and spear is gonna be awesome on each other.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I've only just watched Bryan vs Seth and J&J security and I thought it was brilliant

Noble and Mercury played the cowardly heels to a tee and sold for Bryan really well. I loved the part where Seth had Bryan down, Noble begged for the tag and got it, only to end up being knocked down by Bryan and begging someone else for the tag in a matter of seconds :lol

I also liked how Seth was constantly suplexing Bryan saying "this is what it feels like to be in the ring with Brock Lesnar". Thought that was a nice touch

The whole ending of Bryan taking on all 3 at once was great. Just pure action, and all 3 were superb

Wasn't a fan of the ending of Smackdown. Not because Bryan got beat down yet again, but because Kane reared his bald head yet again. WHEN WILL THIS FEUD END!? 

Surprised Roman didn't actually help Bryan out at the end there. Probably because they want to give off that Roman doesn't like Bryan and wants him out of his way ASAP. Hopefully that'll add fuel to the fire with their feud!

Will probably watch the rest of the show later but I just had to see this match ASAP, and it didn't disappoint


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

enjoyed smackdown quite a lot. bryan's match was awesome, and reign's match delivered too in it's own way. both bryan and reigns seem to have amazing chemistry in the ring together, but that might have a lot to do with the circumstances and the fact that they're polar opposites.

i'd love an extended feud with them both as faces, it makes for an interesting crowd dynamic.

as for the crowd tonight, they went absolutely bonkers for bryan's match and i loved every second of it. : seth can generate tremendous heat.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Smackdown links are up :mark:


Where do you usually go for links?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> enjoyed smackdown quite a lot. bryan's match was awesome, and reign's match delivered too in it's own way. both bryan and reigns seem to have amazing chemistry in the ring together, but that might have a lot to do with the circumstances and the fact that they're polar opposites.
> 
> i'd love an extended feud with them both as faces, it makes for an interesting crowd dynamic.
> 
> as for the crowd tonight, they went absolutely bonkers for bryan's match and i loved every second of it. : seth can generate tremendous heat.


Someone here said the crowd was dead for Main Event but woke up for these two. That's so awesome to hear.

And I think it's kind of funny find out Bryan and Roman ended up having some great chemistry together. They feed off one another quite well and seem to bring this intensity out of each other. 

If they put on a great match at Fast Lane, they might be destined to be rivals for years to come.


Not Orton vs Cena levels of 38428974 matches though :side:

I'm about to watch Bryan's match now. J&J sound like they were hilarious :lol

I wish Roman didn't have to sell quite as much for Miz. Only because I love how Roman interacts with him. He treats Miz like such a jobber and doesn't take him serious lol

Kudos to WWE for so far resisting teaming Bryan/Roman up and making them buddies. Yeah, Roman "helped" Bryan at Raw. But that was to get even with Seth. Plus, you can tell he wants to get his hands on Bryan.

That little confrontation has me a little excited to see how they interact on Monday. Bryan is obviously done trying to be respectful in this :banderas



Avada Kedavra said:


> Where do you usually go for links?


I only checked one site so far and that's Bolly


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I only checked one site so far and that's Bolly


Gots it. Thanks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone here said the crowd was dead for Main Event but woke up for these two. That's so awesome to hear.
> 
> And I think it's kind of funny find out Bryan and Roman ended up having some great chemistry together. They feed off one another quite well and seem to bring this intensity out of each other.
> 
> ...


the crowd wasn't exactly dead for the main event, but they definitely cranked the volume up WAY louder in the second half. they seemed to love the match, and it's rare that handicap matches go over well with the crowds these days. J&J were hilarious, and noble has the facial expressions down pat (not a pat patterson pun even tho the are the new stooges )

i look at the DB / Reigns chemistry the same way i saw Dusty / Flair. they're two guys that seem to have different life philosophies and wouldn't be seen hanging out together. what makes THIS even more special is knowing that they're both in direct competition with each other, and are producing captivating television at the same time. regardless of who goes over, this could be a great thing for both and elevate their profiles even higher. i definitely see them as long time rivals. i hope that roman can hang with him in the ring, it will only make the story better.


too bad that Fast Lane is in memphis, they've been pretty dead the last few times that RAW was hosted there


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> the crowd wasn't exactly dead for the main event, but they definitely cranked the volume up WAY louder in the second half. they seemed to love the match, and it's rare that handicap matches go over well with the crowds these days. J&J were hilarious, and noble has the facial expressions down pat (not a pat patterson pun even tho the are the new stooges )
> 
> i look at the DB / Reigns chemistry the same way i saw Dusty / Flair. they're two guys that seem to have different life philosophies and wouldn't be seen hanging out together. what makes THIS even more special is knowing that they're both in direct competition with each other, and are producing captivating television at the same time. regardless of who goes over, this could be a great thing for both and elevate their profiles even higher. i definitely see them as long time rivals. i hope that roman can hang with him in the ring, it will only make the story better.
> 
> ...



No, I meant the actual show Main Event :lmao Smackdown crowds have to sit through that first before SD 

And I agree. There's something appealing about these two facing off. Whether you saw it before or as the feud is going on, these guys are clicking quite well. The fact they're so opposite in so many ways is truly helping them gel. Some people just don't have the chemistry, but these two seem to.

They haven't even done much together or towards each other, but I'm very interested. 

Daniel Bryan may very well be the opponent Roman needs. Every talent needs that one feud or match that sets them in the right direction.

Hell, WWE might have one again stumbled on to something awesome thanks again to the fans.

We should be fine. It's Mania time. I expect a lot more hardcore crowd than usual


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Alright, the canned cheers on Smackdown are getting ri-goddamn-diculous. Reigns gets good reactions, don't get me wrong, but it's like a damn laugh track at this point with every line about him. It's seriously unnecessary.

And before someone who doesn't know me jumps on me for attacking Reigns (when I'm not), I hate the fake cheers for everyone.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I just finished watching Smackdown. The show was more enjoyable than the spoilers might've suggested.

The match of the night belonged to Bryan vs. Rollins &JJ Security. Noble and Mercury can still take some bumps. Bryan had his fun with the nannies, but he and Rollins put on another clinic once it was just the two of them. I loved Rollins mimicking Lesnar with all those German suplexes onto Bryan. Bryan's dropkick to Rollins' face was sweet as well as his other high flying moves. He is still going at warp speed and such a damn good seller when it comes to his neck. Bryan/Rollins fit together like a hand in a glove. 

I hated the ending. It was overkill with Kane's interference and beating Bryan senseless. 

I must say again that I enjoy the chemistry between Reigns/Bryan. They're such opposites but they gel well together. I liked Roman shrugging his shoulders in the ring. I was happily surprised by how much the crowd was behind Roman and even chanting his name. It's hard to believe he was booed out of a building two weeks ago. I saw men cheering and two kids jumping up and down. It's still early but credit to the WWE for booking Roman better and creating a dynamic where the fans seem genuinely divided.

Solid match between Miz and Roman. I like that new move he pulled out. I thought he was going for the Samoan drop but he did something else. 

I no sold the Ziggler/Ryback vs. Stardust match. I was just too annoyed by how creative is booking Dolph to care.

I liked Bray's promo. He wasn't as long winded and there was a new spin on what he had to say. He's not out to save the "Reaper", but is letting it be known that the devil is knocking on his door.

Rusev continues to be the best big man in the WWE. He and Harper need to replace Kane/Big Show as the go to big men and heels.

Cool spot when Alicia threw Paige through the ropes. :lol Paige has really come into her own. 

I hope there's a face to face confrontation between Barrett and Ambrose Monday. But BNZ was a nice touch.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> No, I meant the actual show Main Event :lmao Smackdown crowds have to sit through that first before SD
> 
> And I agree. There's something appealing about these two facing off. Whether you saw it before or as the feud is going on, these guys are clicking quite well. The fact they're so opposite in so many ways is truly helping them gel. Some people just don't have the chemistry, but these two seem to.
> 
> ...


it's rare that i say this, but i'm actually enjoying reigns lately. his superman punch to miz set the tone for the opening segment well. he's also seemingly being booked right which makes him far less insufferable.

of course i'm still behind bryan 100%, but the idea of reigns main eventing irritates me slightly less. i'd only be pissed at the way that the WWE handled the situation. it's funny how chaotic TV can be much more exciting than the formulaic kind. the WWE are always at their most fun and watchable when they're trying desperately to clean up their own mess :lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it's rare that i say this, but i'm actually enjoying reigns lately. his superman punch to miz set the tone for the opening segment well. he's also seemingly being booked right which makes him far less insufferable.
> 
> of course i'm still behind bryan 100%, but the idea of reigns main eventing irritates me slightly less. i'd only be pissed at the way that the WWE handled the situation. it's funny how chaotic TV can be much more exciting than the formulaic kind. the WWE are always at their most fun and watchable when they're trying desperately to clean up their own mess :lol


It's understandable, the way Vince was booking Roman lately was straight up infuriating. They are finally putting him in a role he's much more natural in. Just dial it up a little more and he will be received even better. Keep up the bad ass and aggressiveness. That's what got him over in the Shield. Incompetence led to then changing up the formula to Cena 2.0.

Once again, the fans forced Vince into producing a better option. Roman vs Bryan is a waaaaaaaaay better one than fucking Big Show vs Roman and Bray feasting on Bryan fpalm

I felt so bad for Miz. Roman punched him and then forgot all about him a second later :lmao he looked so excited to do the interview. 

And Bryan grinning happily sold it even more :lmao

The Bryan/Roman/Seth dynamic can be very interesting too. I don't see Seth going anywhere from the main event scene, so he will definitely have a part in this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Alright, the canned cheers on Smackdown are getting ri-goddamn-diculous. Reigns gets good reactions, don't get me wrong, but it's like a damn laugh track at this point with every line about him. It's seriously unnecessary.
> 
> And before someone who doesn't know me jumps on me for attacking Reigns (when I'm not), I hate the fake cheers for everyone.


You aint lyin;. You also have a great user title as well. :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You aint lyin;. You also have a great user title as well. :lol


You said it. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> You said it. :lmao


:lol I did I'm not the only one:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Seth saying "You already had your moment!" to Bryan during their match. I think he's been reading WF. :lmao

Seth doing a German suplex then a Lesnar taunt. :lenny "I've been in the ring with Brock Lesnar. You can't handle it." Gives me false hope that Bryan will face Lesnar. :sad:


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Bryan/Kane s still going?

:bean :maury :haha


Jesus they been in programs together for 3 years. Does it rate or something?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Seth saying "You already had your moment!" to Bryan during their match. I think he's been reading WF. :lmao
> 
> Seth doing a German suplex then a Lesnar taunt. :lenny "I've been in the ring with Brock Lesnar. You can't handle it." Gives me false hope that Bryan will face Lesnar. :sad:


I loved how much Seth was taunting Bryan and it does seem like they're reading the forum.

After watching SD, I think Seth is cashing in Wrestlemania night. But If I had my wish, it would be Rollins/Bryan in an iron match at WM 31. Those two are just that damn good together in the ring.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I'm still not a fan of Reigns and his promo work, but they are doing much better with his character now. I legit laughed out loud when he knocked Miz the fuck out and cancelled MizTV. That was badass. I completely skipped his match so I can't comment on how he did there. 

It looks like my WrestleMania dream match of Stardust vs. Goldust is closer to becoming a reality. :mark:

The Paige/Alicia Fox match was better here than it was on RAW this week. Short but very physical. Really liked that pre-match promo as well. This is the 2nd week in a row they gave Paige a backstage promo on Smackdown, which is great, but it needs to happen more often on RAW since it's the flagship show. This Bellas/Paige feud is developing nicely. 

Why can't Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury wrestle in their ring gear? I've been a fan of Noble since his first WWE run and he can clearly still wrestle so I hope he's not Rollins' lackey forever. Maybe J & J eventually become a legit tag team?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

it still hasn't fully dawned on me that jamie noble is back on the roster. i remember him when he was Nidia's trailer park-wifebeater-boyfriend on smackdown in 2004 :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It does seem like Rollins is talking realistically to Bryan. Maybe people backstage really believe that Bryan has had plenty of opportunities.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone here said the crowd was dead for Main Event but woke up for these two. That's so awesome to hear.
> 
> And I think it's kind of funny find out Bryan and Roman ended up having some great chemistry together. They feed off one another quite well and seem to bring this intensity out of each other.
> 
> ...


Wynter pure kayfabe wise explain something to me here. I've watch RAW, Miz TV, Reigns vs. Miz, and Bryan vs. J & J security and Seth. When did Bryan try to be respectful in this? He weasels his way into a potential title shot. On Miz TV Roman asked him "you think you're just gonna slide in and take my opportunity don't you?" Bryan smirked and said "maybe" (Its small but I love little details like that). Just wondering kayfabe wise when has Bryan been respectful in this?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome show, Vince should push both Bryan and Reigns they could be what he wanted from Orton/Cena. Two over guys who actually have good chemistry. I still hate Roman's weird faces as he speak but hopefully he continues to improve. If done well this could be a great rivalry.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Awesome show, Vince should push both Bryan and Reigns they could be what he wanted from Orton/Cena. Two over guys who actually have good chemistry. I still hate Roman's weird faces as he speak but hopefully he continues to improve. If done well this could be a great rivalry.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol. 

I laughed so hard when Rollins came out with that bloody goof smile of his lol, it just lightened my mood lol. 

Reigns match with Miz was good, but it made Reigns look quite green lacking in ring awareness, even though he hit out a new move that I liked. It ended well but he needed more offence in a match with The Miz.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*So let me get this straight; I have a popup on Facebook 

"Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns come face-to-face on "Miz TV"

Owh that's cool, I wonder what will be said! what will happen .. maybe it'll be like Reigns/Lesnar/Heyman again.

& the only fucking bit of storytelling on this B+ show turns out to be nothing but a farce that leads into a match; no wonder I don't waste my time.
*


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

mad fake cheers for reigns


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Alphy B said:


> mad fake cheers for reigns


Wonder why multiple people who attended live stated Reigns got cheered?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it still hasn't fully dawned on me that jamie noble is back on the roster. i remember him when he was Nidia's trailer park-wifebeater-boyfriend on smackdown in 2004 :lol


Noble and Mercury are both more over now than ever before. :lol

I'm going to watch the Bryan/Rollins match again later today. I can't get over their in ring chemistry. Two great wrestlers just going at it.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

tbp82 said:


> Wonder why multiple people who attended live stated Reigns got cheered?


He got cheered, but they're certain parts where it gets crazy with fake cheers.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Why is Smackdown still on Fridays in the UK? Smh


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if Reigns is working long matches at the house shows at the moment? 

He's working 6-8 minutes on TV when he's in a singles match with long-ish rest spots. 

How the fuck is he going to go 25 minutes with Brock if he isn't getting conditioned for it?


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Can anyone tell me if Reigns is working long matches at the house shows at the moment?
> 
> He's working 6-8 minutes on TV when he's in a singles match with long-ish rest spots.
> 
> How the fuck is he going to go 25 minutes with Brock if he isn't getting conditioned for it?


He only needs 8 minutes to take 8 Germans and eat a pin. We can but pray.

As an aside, not much of a pop for Bryan when he came out for his handicap match (it picked up for the yessing) and WWE didn't bother to cover that up with the usual fake cheers. I see what's going on here.....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Riptear said:


> I admit that I'm not as much of a wrestling puritan as many actual pro wrestling fans.


Neither am I.



> But as much as I've been part of that angry bakcclash to get Bryan into a good spot, taking it as far as having it destroy another man's career just because I have certain perceptions of him will make me the same as the people I'm fighting.


I don't want it for Bryan, I don't give a fuck about Bryan, I want it for ME. I can't handle this guy in a main event position. Any way to stop that is fine with me, if it takes destroying his wrestling career, then so be it. He shouldn't have been handed one to begin with.



> So nah. Not to that extent unfortunately. Having guys like Reigns (even if they are relatively talentless imo) is as much a part of the WWE as the Bryan's.


Their part in the WWE is over, people demand real talent now. It's 2015 and people are still defending these oafs who can't do anything, it's unreal. That's the sad thing about the company today, Vince just doesn't know when to quit. Those acts are useless and contribute nothing of any positive substance. Kane and Big Show should've been gone over a DECADE ago. Reigns should've never been given a second look.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Can anyone tell me if Reigns is working long matches at the house shows at the moment?
> 
> He's working 6-8 minutes on TV when he's in a singles match with long-ish rest spots.
> 
> How the fuck is he going to go 25 minutes with Brock if he isn't getting conditioned for it?


He works 15 minute plus matches in house shows. He was working 30 minute matches with Rusev last month. His house show matches are always longer.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watching the opening segment. Reigns pop sounded so piped in. Hell, even the pop for punching Miz sounded louder than it probably actually was. :lmao

Though there were some light Roman Reigns chants, which did sound legit (and then some light Mizdow chants right after :lol)

Edit: That Reigns promo... ugh... that was worse and more forced than usual. fpalm

EDIT 2: BNZ! :mark: (yeah, I'm skipping around the show, just watching the segments for right now). Good promo by BNB, but :lmao at "Man throws Super Bowl Party, spends hours making dip... no one shows up"


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Great pop for Roman Reigns.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay I lied, I wanted to see Miz vs. Reigns to see some Mizdow action... and of course the match has Mizdow chants throughout. He even overshadows the chosen one, Mr. Reigns. :lol

Match itself wasn't as bad as the normal Reigns match. Miz carrying Reigns to a two star match like he's a GOAT wrestler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm still not a fan of Reigns and his promo work, but they are doing much better with his character now. I legit laughed out loud when he knocked Miz the fuck out and cancelled MizTV. That was badass. I completely skipped his match so I can't comment on how he did there.
> 
> It looks like my WrestleMania dream match of Stardust vs. Goldust is closer to becoming a reality. :mark:
> 
> ...


His character is still awful with his fake acting and stupid faces he makes.
He doesn't even talk and just lets people punk him with promos.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Please, pleaseeeee WWE get new theme songs for both Raw and Smackdown. It makes the shows sound shit even when it hasn't started yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM Roman you didn't go through 29 superstars, you didn't start at # 1

Nice piped in cheers for Roman UGH

they make it so obvious. He got a nice pop when he came to the ring why put it in during his promo.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Really Roman you entered at number 1 then oh wait..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is classic WWF promo. 


This is where Vince McMahon comes out and yells "Who the hell do you think you are?" :vince4


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Roman Reigns says he went through 29 superstars. Who came up with that line? Ugh, that's bad.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"Roman, who the hell do you think you are?" -- :vince4

The owner doesn't want Reigns and Bryan to duke it out tonight. :jr

Right. He's not going to want his PPV main-event ruined. :lawler


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:lol Why can't Reigns be like this ALL the time? 

I wish I was in the crowd, I can't tell if that pop was real or not. It sounds loud but I don't honestly think it was as loud as the tv made it seem to be.

:banderas Seth was just great as always.

Reigns actually had some charisma for the first time in years.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I swear Regins legit looks like he's mentally challenged with 90% of yhe faces he makes


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE needs Vince McMahon back, Seth Rollins shouldn't be on the mic right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VForViper said:


> :lol Why can't Reigns be like this ALL the time?
> 
> I wish I was in the crowd, I can't tell if that pop was real or not. It sounds loud but I don't honestly think it was as loud as the tv made it seem to be.
> 
> ...


The pop during the promo was piped in, his pop during his intro was real.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> The pop during the promo was piped in, his pop during his intro was real.


how do you know this? :vince4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

VForViper said:


> Please, pleaseeeee WWE get new theme songs for both Raw and Smackdown. It makes the shows sound shit even when it hasn't started yet.


The theme for The Rumble would be great for smackdown. Yeah Smackdown's theme is soooooooo slow and it sounds like it's being played on the wrong speed, it's weird.

Also, goofy Rollins appearing from behind the curtain during the opening segment is still making me giggle like crazy lol.

Reigns was definitely being cheered, they amped it up, simple as that. fair enough, not getting my knickers in a twist over that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> how do you know this? :vince4


You can tell by listening to it.

When the audio sounds different its piped in, it doesn't even sound the same at times because they are piping in audio to the TV feed.

They even piped in audio when the Miz was talking, it was obvious when it happens.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know why they don't just bring back Smackdown!'s original theme. 

It makes no sense to try to switch it up every year. 


Imagine if ABC or FOX changed their theme songs used for NFL every year. 


This should still be Smackdown!"s theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please tell me they didn't make Ryback and Ziggler a tag team for real.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> please tell me they didn't make Ryback and Ziggler a tag team for real.


It's real, all right. Way to get Dolph over. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It's real, all right. Way to get Dolph over. fpalm


So two of the most talented guys on the roster (Cesaro and Ziggler) are being wasted in the tag team division which is worthless .
UGH FFS

Well maybe this means we will get DB vs Rollins at WM instead.

im guessing Rollins costs DB the match at the PPV to start a feud between the two

if you are going to make those two wasted in a tag team put Cesaro and Ziggler on the same team.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why are you guys worried. Are you afraid The Big Guy is going to steal all the shine away from Dolph Ziggler? :ryback


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

All those tweets from Ziggler, this is what it gets you.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I really like this Roman Reigns (Even if he only had 2-3 lines :lol).

And #AxelMania deserves to trend worldwide.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Was that Goldust's tooth that went flying out?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Smackdown would be a lot more entertaining if we could hear the real crowd reactions. Something about watching a show with fake and tampered audio pisses me off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Was that Goldust's tooth that went flying out?


probably his gum


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> I really like this Roman Reigns (Even if he only had 2-3 lines :lol).
> 
> And #AxelMania deserves to trend worldwide.


he should only get 2-3 lines. cold, dark and menacing who promises and delivers a asskicking should be his character.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH Lawyer is so awful.

Just have him retire already


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

#AxelMania 

C'Mon that's gets this trending worldwide!

What were the 'crowd' saying? I hope Raw gets a smark crowd so they can cheer the hell out of Axel and boo the hell out of Reigns


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I still hate Dean Ambrose's theme song. It sounds so generic.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So two of the most talented guys on the roster (Cesaro and Ziggler) are being wasted in the tag team division which is worthless .
> UGH FFS
> 
> Well maybe this means we will get DB vs Rollins at WM instead.
> ...


nah, rollins is getting orton.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What happened to Bunny?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Its interesting to see Fandango and Adam Rose go at it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> What happened to Bunny?


Gabriel quit the WWE so bye bye bunny


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where was this bark at from The Miz (Mike) when Triple H owned him so hard backstage last year.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ozymandias said:


> Roman Reigns says he went through 29 superstars. Who came up with that line? Ugh, that's bad.


I'm not defending a guy who's facial expressions look like he's constipated and trying to pound one out, but I've heard that same line every year by RR winners. Yeah, it's stupid, but it's not Reigns as first doing it.

He did it the old fashioned way...by lying down in a corner like a pussy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The bunny was accidentally seen in a backstage bit, so they took the opportunity to drop the gimmick which was becoming cringeworthy.

As to Gabriel being him...it's a bunny suit, they could have put anyone in it and on one occasion, I swear, I think it was Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

How can someone do so little in a match and gas like regins is


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another terrible match for Reigns
why does he get gassed and barely does anything

and more piped in cheers at the end UGH LOL

He got a good legit pop at the beginning they don't need to add in fake pops for him but its SD so


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How does making Dolph " the little guy" help his character?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Funny, I hear the crowd chanting "Roman...Roman" yet, I don't see their mouths moving (with shots in the background) and they seem like they aren't even interested...hmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> another terrible match for Reigns
> why does he get gassed and barely does anything
> 
> and more piped in cheers at the end UGH LOL
> ...


It really was awful, wow. Not even exaggerating.

:jay


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone had a Ryback team with Bubba Ray idea and that would actually work. 

As to Reigns and his fast gas...he obviously only works out without cardio. Some time with DDP Yoga is needed.

Has Rowan ever won a match in the WWE in solo? This goes back to being with Wyatt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fox with the bezerker finisher lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did he just say IG-NANT

WTF


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

tyson and cesaro are awesome together 

that double date :ha


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha that was awesome. Old school segment. 

Kidd/Cesaro are $$$$$


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did he just say IG-NANT
> 
> WTF


*Indeed he did and needs to pronounce it as "ignorant" and not "ig-nant". 

Natalya might be turning heel. *


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seriously love tyson & cesaro. Dat bromance :Jordan


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns with a great pop tonight as usual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wwe network plugs, man. They get under my skin so bad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> how do you know this? :vince4


He doesn't. Thats his argument for every face that the smarks hate that are cheered he knows nothing. I have him blocked the guy does nothing but complain worse than anybody.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Hot still thinks the chants aren't piped in lol!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wyatt rocking the ppv jacket.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> He doesn't. Thats his argument for every face that the smarks hate that are cheered he knows nothing.


You could clearly hear the piped in cheers just like everyone else but YOU on this board.

Keep lying to yourself you just keep making yourself look worse and worse by denying that kind of thing.

You even denied before they were muting Punk chants when it was obvious they were.

the only person you are fooling is yourself yet again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Flashyelbow said:


> Stone Hot still thinks the chants aren't piped in lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He thinks Vince really got those YES YES YES chants about the network and they were not stolen from a Daniel Bryan promo.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He thinks Vince really got those YES YES YES chants about the network and they were not stolen from a Daniel Bryan promo.



Next thing he's going to say is that the New Day actually gets pops.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Flashyelbow said:


> Stone Hot still thinks the chants aren't piped in lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I didn't say they weren't. Tapped shows always changes crowd reactions. Bryan gets piped in chants too


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I didn't say they weren't. Tapped shows always changes crowd reactions. Bryan gets piped in chants too



You said he got a great pop when it was obviously piped in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Flashyelbow said:


> You said he got a great pop when it was obviously piped in.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Still a great pop even if it was piped in same for Bryan. Raws however say otherwise since its live. I guess Bryan got piped in boos when he said he was going to beat Reigns at fast lane right? Take your conspiracy theories somewhere else. Reigns is getting pops weather marks want to admit it or not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I didn't say they weren't. Tapped shows always changes crowd reactions. Bryan gets piped in chants too


No he doesn't LOL

Daniel Bryan was getting his chants muted at one time not piped in. Daniel Bryanis the one guy in the company that doesn't need his cheers piped in, he is always getting the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowd is quite dead in this match not as much as they were in other bryan matches.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it just me or is there a single guy booing Bryan?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

X Spectrum said:


> Is it just me or is there a single guy booing Bryan?


No no that single boo is piped in haven't you heard?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> No no that single boo is piped in haven't you heard?


Gee, man. Can you not sound less bitter?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol that one guy booing :haha
That stomp was beautiful :banderas


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> Gee, man. Can you not sound less bitter?



He's just doesn't want to accept that Bryan is more over than Reigns obviously and his ranting doesn't make respectful Reigns fans look good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah the pipped-in/enhanced sound has got-2-go.
Ive been to a few smackdowns to know it aint needed.

Its like bad movie dubbing.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

X Spectrum said:


> Gee, man. Can you not sound less bitter?


:lmao Stone Hot getting the train ran on his ass tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So, I havent seen the last match. Was it any good?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

McCringleberry said:


> :lmao Stone Hot getting the train ran on his ass tonight.


na man just having fun


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> :lmao Stone Hot getting the train ran on his ass tonight.



Well yeah he's making no sense.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Yeah the pipped-in/enhanced sound has got-2-go.
> Ive been to a few smackdowns to know it aint needed.
> 
> Its like bad movie dubbing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So, I havent seen the last match. Was it any good?


it was ight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So, I havent seen the last match. Was it any good?


no it was awful and boring for a daniel bryan match.

it was average for a normal wrestling match. the crowd wasnt into it because the two goons were in the ring for most of the match


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

WHY THE FUCK IS KANE BACK SO SOON IS WWE THAT LOW ON TALENT 

HE JUST GOT PUT IN A CASKET KEEP HIS ASS OFF TV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seriously, the casket match should have provided Kane with an out to stay off tv for a good while. fpalm


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao Tyson bringing Cesaro to their date, and that whole skit. Amazing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's hilarious how bad the opening segment is. Bryan's pop gets clearly muted, Reigns gets cheers added to every little thing he does. Even in a boring, dull delivered promo gets huge pops added in.

It's becoming a joke right now.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

This Tyson/Cesaro tag team is GOAT :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> This Tyson/Cesaro tag team is GOAT :lmao :lmao


I have high hopes they get over huge.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Tyson Kidd and Cesaro :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Tyson and Cesaro are probably the best under-utilized talents in the WWE...just my opinion.

I guess we'll see Tysaro (yeah I'm combining their names) take on the Usos at Fast Lane and become new WWE Tag Team Champions, which most likely will lead to a tag title match at WrestleMania with that hot new tag team (/sarcasm), Ziggler & Ryback.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins should have used the steps to end Bryan.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The reigns/miz match was one of, if not THE worst matches I've seen on wwe tv in a long time. Excluding diva's matches of course. IT was literally ten minutes of reigns doing clotheslines and punches, and miz doing clotheslines and punches. Both hit perhaps one move outside reigns punch and spear.

IF they're trying to make this guy get over with wrestling fans, they're doing a god-awful job of it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They just had to bring Kane back.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The bryan/rollins j&j match had more excitement in the last three minutes than the reigns/miz match had in it's entirety. What scares me though is that I'm still not sure if bryan's neck really hurts like fuck when he lands, or if he's an incredible seller.

I predict that Bryan carries reigns to a match that vince thinks reigns did something worthwhile in, but everyone with a triple digit iq knows otherwise.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That Miz vs. Reigns match was pretty terrible.

Reigns can do better than that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I liked the booking of Roman's match. Kicking out at 1, getting more offense in, and adding new moves to his arsenal like the Flapjack. I'd like Reigns to look more dominant as we get closer to Wrestlemania. Gotta sell him as a worthy competitor for Lesnar.*



> * Roman Reigns defeated The Miz. Reigns got a huge reaction here.


*Yet people still claim Reigns cheers are piped in :ti*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I disagree with how the Reigns/Miz match went. The guy who will end up beating Brock for the title should be squashing a guy like Miz. Just saying.

Loved the main event, exciting match. Kane sucks though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I liked the booking of Roman's match. Kicking out at 1, getting more offense in, and adding new moves to his arsenal like the Flapjack. I'd like Reigns to look more dominant as we get closer to Wrestlemania. Gotta sell him as a worthy competitor for Lesnar.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet people still claim Reigns cheers are piped in :ti*


I was in the arena, cheers were piped in brah, they were booing hard.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stad said:


> I was in the arena, cheers were piped in brah, they were booing hard.


Dude, please don't feed it. When actual facts about his precious reigns are brought up, he becomes a whinging child, covering his ears and screaming lalalalala because he refuses to accept the truth.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Stad said:


> I was in the arena, cheers were piped in brah, they were booing hard.


*And you tried to pull this bullshit on Monday during a live show. ZERO credibility ut *


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wasn't there reports saying that he got one of the biggest pops of the night?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Stad said:


> I was in the arena, cheers were piped in brah, they were booing hard.


Can't stand Reigns myself man. However, I was in the arena as well on the floor and there were some serious cheers for him going out, not really that many boos and I was one of the ones booing.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> He works 15 minute plus matches in house shows. He was working 30 minute matches with Rusev last month. His house show matches are always longer.


30 minute matches w/ Rusev? lol That is hard to imagine to be honest although i wouldn't mind seeing Reigns/Rusev for the title at Summerslam (Assuming WM goes as most people expect it to) or something if they keep him legit after this Cena feud. If he at least wins one of the matches then they could always have him go through some more guys to get a title shot.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Those piped in cheers for Fandango :ti

Is he a face now?


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm still in shock over Reigns winning the Rumble. I keep looking for signs of WWE coming to their senses but there isn't any. They really are gonna stick with him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz dominated Reigns way too much in their match. Looked weird.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> I'm still in shock over Reigns winning the Rumble. I keep looking for signs of WWE coming to their senses but there isn't any. They really are gonna stick with him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

FourWinds said:


> Can't stand Reigns myself man. However, I was in the arena as well on the floor and there were some serious cheers for him going out, not really that many boos.


Boom done case closed.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Damien Sandow said:


> I disagree with how the Reigns/Miz match went. The guy who will end up beating Brock for the title should be squashing a guy like Miz. Just saying.


Exactly


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Miz carried Roman in that match, but at least it was miles away from the series with Big Slow. Reigns still took a number of rests, and looked gassed out. Still no powerhouse moves, and he really fell into his old routine towards the end there. Another disappointment, all things considered.

Debating over cheers or boos is irrelevant btw, everyone knows they've been piping in noise on SD for everyone for years now.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reign's pop was LOUD

Biggest of the night by far.....


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Those piped in cheers for Fandango :ti
> 
> Is he a face now?


The spoilers said he got a face reaction at the show and that he got some cheers.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *And you tried to pull this bullshit on Monday during a live show. ZERO credibility ut *


I was at both shows, i got pictures to prove it, i'll post em later. Don't ever try to question my credibility. :nash


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Believe That said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS KANE BACK SO SOON IS WWE THAT LOW ON TALENT
> 
> HE JUST GOT PUT IN A CASKET KEEP HIS ASS OFF TV!


You can't keep Kane away from Daniel Bryan :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cesaro and Tyson seem a little more than just friends, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well Tyson does love cats.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Ryback in another tag team? Hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Smackdown ratings tanked this week with nothing advertised for it. 

The past three weeks they advertised Bryan as the center piece of the show over the course of those three weeks the viewership went up to just under 3 million

This week- No matches advertised, no Bryan advertised, NO RATINGS :vince2 

Nah but seriously they went back down to 2.4 million this week which is a big drop.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

> Kane attacked Bryan after the match


I don't think this is a spoiler at this point, Kane running out and attacking somebody is just one of those things that happens every other match.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Just got round to watching SD this week and 1 thing stuck out to me:

Reigns got a mixed reaction, but this wasn't 50/50. it was more like 25/25. The other 50% just were silent and didn't care. The more hardcore fans booed him to shit, and the little kids popped loudly. But mostly people just don't care.

People comparing Reigns to Cena is delusional. Cena makes every part of that crowd participate. Reigns seems to need more time to actually make people care either way.

But when it comes to Wrestlemania, I now have no doubts that Reigns is going to get booed by 90% of the crowd. Nobody is going to remain silent, because if they are sat there "not caring" about the main event, they are going to vocalise this via boos.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Has anyone played Canadian doubles before :hmm:....that segment :maury

Kidd standing behind Nattie, Uce with that ignant jackass, than getting jaw jacked and than Nattie blaming everything on Naomi and Jimmy :lmao. Gold!

Push Cesaro and Kidd please! I wouldn't be surprised if Nattie turned heel and cost the Usos the title.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Smack down is unwatchable taped*

They edited in the crowd reactions that are so low quality that it hurts your ears. It's especially noticeable wearing Headphones.

The whole point of wrestling is hearing the crowd react naturally to the events unfolding in front of their eyes. If the WWE can just manufacture any reaction they like then what's the point in watching.

It would be like watching a broadway show with a laugh track edited in for tv


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

I'll never understand why the edit Smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

The sound sucks and is laughable, yet I still watch.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

I tried watching it this past week and it GREATLY decreased my enjoyment of the show. 

Don't they have viewer feedback for this stuff? Nobody likes this and they need to stop.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*



KingLobos said:


> I tried watching it this past week and it GREATLY decreased my enjoyment of the show.
> 
> Don't they have viewer feedback for this stuff? Nobody likes this and they need to stop.


They have viewer feedback for a lot of things, they just choose not to listen. Smackdown should've been made live YEARS ago.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

I get it. They want Reigns to be the next top guy. He already gets decent to great reactions, they don't need to do what they freaking do. I'm not even talking about the pops when guys come out, those canned cheers and boos. I'm talking about segments and promos. The crowd going absolutely insane over every damn sentence. It's like an episode of The Big Bang Theory with their laugh track. Stahp.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

I don't even pay attention to the editing, I just want a show that matters and SmackDown never does.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

I DVR'd it and didn't even watch it all. I will watch Bray's segment on youtube and anything else that matters. I wish Vince would give HHH the show and then we could be on to something and it wouldn't even matter being taped.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

"Cesaro has the best stories."


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

Smackdown is unwatchable and honestly there is no need to watch it. Its a Raw repeat and the edited in crowd cheers and boo's make it laughable. Who the hell do they think they are fooling? I guess Smackdown is for 6 year olds who don't know any better..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

SD was better than Raw at one point. I am not sure what happened.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Smack down is unwatchable taped*

Wasn't Smackdown always taped, even in it's great years? Its bad because they don't use it to advance storylines like they use to.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

that dinner segment was somethin' else right there


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

that segment was better than anything I've seen on raw this year or even last year


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> *Miz carried Roman in that match, but at least it was miles away from the series with Big Slow. Reigns still took a number of rests, and looked gassed out. Still no powerhouse moves, and he really fell into his old routine towards the end there. Another disappointment, all things considered.*
> 
> Debating over cheers or boos is irrelevant btw, everyone knows they've been piping in noise on SD for everyone for years now.


Yeah I watched the match pretty closely and it's just scary how green Reigns is, Miz was literally yelling the entire match out to him on the fly, he didn't look very impressed and it's probably why he decided to call himself dominating most of it. Why oh why Vince are you giving this guy the monster push now? Give him another year in the mid to upper tier, let him win the MITB and then hit the trigger when the time is right, it's not now.


----------

